# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Temporada de Incendios Forestales Primavera/Verano 2011.

## REEGE

Hola Embalses al 100% ya empezamos... :EEK!: 
Pongo este nuevo tema para que vayamos colocando éstos tristes sucesos... :Frown: 

Sábado 9 de abril de 2011
Declarado un incendio forestal en Benicolet. 
Un incendio forestal se ha declarado esta noche en una zona de arbolado y matorral del término municipal de Benicolet, en la comarca de la Vall d'Albaida, donde se han desplazado aviones de extinción de la Generalitat, del Ejército y del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente.

El aviso del incendio llegó a las 21.15 horas de anoche y al lugar se desplazaron medios terrestres de extinción para intentar sofocar el fuego, han informado fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de la Generalitat.

De forma preventiva, se han evacuado unas cuarenta viviendas de la urbanización Monte Vernisa de Benicolet.

A primera hora de la mañana se han desplazado al lugar del fuego, situado entre los términos de Benicolet y Almisserat, tres aviones de extinción y tres helicópteros, además de medios aéreos del Ejército y del Ministerio.

También continúan trabajando en la extinción 16 brigadas y seis vehículos de bomberos.

El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias ha recordado que para hoy se espera un aumento de las temperaturas en la Comunitat Valenciana. 

Fuente:diariodigitalontiyent.com

----------


## REEGE

El incendio de Benicolet (Valencia) ha calcinado más de 400 hectáreas y todavía no está controlado.
hace 3 horas 1 minVALENCIA, 9 (EUROPA PRESS) El incendio forestal que se declaró el viernes por la noche en Benicolet (Valencia), que sigue sin estar controlado y afecta también a otros tres términos municipales, ha calcinado ya más de 400 hectáreas, la inmensa mayoría de monte bajo. 

Así lo ha explicado a Europa Press el vicepresidente tercero de la Generalitat y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, que se ha desplazado hasta el lugar del incendio, donde también permanecen el conseller de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano, y el secretario autonómico de ésta área, Luis Ibáñez, así como las directoras generales de Emergencias, Irene Rodríguez, y de Gestión del Medio Natural, María Ángeles Centeno.

Juan Cotino ha explicado que se han declarado otros dos incendios forestales en la Comunitat Valenciana, uno en el municipio valenciano de Chelva y otro en Benitatxell (Alicante). Por ello, ha señalado que los medios de extinción han tenido que "dividirse".

El vicepresidente del Consell ha incidido en las dificultades con las que se está encontrando las tareas de extinción de Benicolet por las altas temperaturas. En concreto, ha señalado que la temperatura media de la zona es de 39ºC, que supera los 50ºC cerca del incendio. Además, ha indicado que está todo "muy seco" y que el viento es "cambiante".

El incendio, que está a cuatro kilómetros de un parque natural, afecta, además de a Benicolet, a los términos municipales de Almiserà, Rótova y Llutxent, y ha obligado a desalojar, a primera hora de la mañana y de manera preventiva, a alrededor 40 viviendas de la urbanización Montevernisa por el humo.

En las tareas de extinción están trabajando centenares de efectivos tanto de la Comunidad Valenciana, como de otras regiones limítrofes como Castilla-La Mancha y Aragón, tal y como ha explicado Cotino. Asimismo, participan miembros de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME).

MANIFESTACIÓN CONTRA EL TERRORISMO

Juan Cotino ha asegurado que tenía la intención de acudir esta tarde a la manifestación que se celebrará en Madrid de apoyo a las víctimas del terrorismo "como he ido a todas, haya tenido el cargo que haya tenido". Sin embargo, no lo hará porque "la situación requiere que esté aquí", por los incendios forestales.

El vicepresidente ha expresado su "máximo apoyo" a las organizaciones que se manifestarán "en contra de la negociación con ETA y de las formas que se emplean para que por la puerta de atrás entre en los ayuntamientos gente vinculada al terrorismo". Del mismo modo ha subrayado que "siempre" hay que estar con las víctimas de ETA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Demasiado pronto empezamos...
Es una verdadera pena :Frown:  :Frown: .
Esperemos que lo controlen pronto y que no pase nada más grave de lo que ya está sucediendo.

----------


## REEGE

Imágenes e información de el incendio en ésta cadena...

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...040902033.html

----------


## ben-amar

Segun he oido, y para no variar, tiene toda la pinta de haber sido provocado :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Ha afectado a una superficie de 1.480 hectáreas.  
Estabilizado el incendio de Benicolet.
*Fuente:El Semanal Digital*  

El conseller de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano, ha afirmado en la tarde de hoy que el incendio forestal declarado el viernes en Benicolet (Valencia), ha quedado ya estabilizado y sin llamas poco antes del mediodía, y que la superficie afectada por el fuego, que podría haber sido intencionado, asciende a las 1.480 hectáreas.  

Así lo ha indicado Castellano tras participar en la última reunión del Centro de Coordinación Operativa Integrada (Cecopi), en la que también ha estado presente el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Juan Cotino, y en la que se ha explicado que las tareas se centran ahora en sellar y enfriar el perímetro del fuego, realizando descargas de retardante.

Por otra parte, Castellano ha recordado que el incendio forestal de Benigembla (Alicante) sigue también estabilizado y sin llamas y las primeras estimaciones apuntan a cerca de 96 hectáreas calcinadas 

El conseller ha explicado que un total de 450 efectivos siguen trabajando durante el día de hoy en la extinción de estos incendios, a los que se han sumado, desde primera hora de la mañana, un total de 24 medios aéreos. 

Ha insistido en que si las condiciones meteorológicas actuales no varían, con la ausencia de viento, la evolución de las tareas de extinción del incendio de Benicolet seguirán siendo favorables.

Finalmente, Castellano, que ha sobrevolado la zona afectada con los alcaldes de los municipios de Rótova, Benicolet y Llutxent, ha agradecido la colaboración de los Ayuntamientos de los términos implicados, así como de la Administración General y de las comunidades autónomas que han cedido medios para trabajar en la extinción de los cuatro incendios declarados en los últimos días en la región.

Ha destacado también el esfuerzo de todos los profesionales de las emergencias que han participado y ha resaltado que afortunadamente, no se ha producido ninguna incidencia sanitaria durante este episodio de incendios.

La Conselleria de Gobernación, a través del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias, mantiene este domingo la Preemergencia nivel 3, riesgo máximo de incendios forestales, y ha incidido en que quedan prohibidas las quemas agrícolas.

EFECTIVOS DEL MARM
Por su parte, la Delegación del Gobierno en la Comunitat Valenciana ha informado de que durante el fin de semana se han desplazado hasta las zonas afectadas por los fuegos aviones anfibios propiedad del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), así como un helicóptero bombardero y la Brigada de Refuerzo contra Incendios Forestales (BRIF) de Pinofranqueado (Cáceres).

----------


## REEGE

La Xunta subvenciona con 2,8 millones a montes vecinales para prevenir fuegos. 
Santiago de Compostela, 13 abr (EFE).- El Diario Oficial de Galicia ha publicado hoy una orden de la Consellería de Medio Rural por la que se regula la concesión de subvenciones destinadas a las comunidades de montes vecinales en mano común para prevenir incendios forestales, con un presupuesto de 2,8 millones de euros.

Cofinanciadas con fondos Fondeo Europeo Agrícola de Desenvolvemento Rural (Feader), estas subvenciones para 2011 tendrán por finalidad el control selectivo de combustible y la construcción de puntos de agua, informa la Xunta en un comunicado.

La superficie forestal mínima por expediente será de 250 hectáreas, si bien se contempla la posibilidad de que las comunidades de montes formen agrupaciones para alcanzar esa cifra.

El plazo de solicitud será de un mes a contar desde mañana día 14. 



Fuente:Efeverde.com

----------


## REEGE

EVIDENTEMENTE...
La FAO cree que los incendios forestales aceleran el calentamiento global.

Roma, 10 may (EFE).- La proliferación de grandes incendios forestales en los últimos años puede acelerar el calentamiento global, según la organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO). 

En un comunicado hecho público hoy, la FAO ha pedido a los Gobiernos que supervisen las emisiones de carbono de los incendios forestales y que estudien nuevas estrategias integrales para combatirlos en un futuro próximo.

Las medidas de actuación propuestas por el organismo de Naciones Unidas se enmarcan dentro del estudio "Resultados y consecuencias de una evaluación mundial a grandes rasgos de algunos megaincendios forestales", que ha sido presentado durante la Conferencia Internacional sobre Incendios Forestales de Sun City (Sudáfrica).

La FAO ha recordado que precisamente el cambio climático es uno de los factores decisivos que provocan mayores incendios forestales, pero ha insistido en que estos incendios son responsables del calentamiento global y que, de seguir así, se puede crear un "círculo vicioso".

"El cambio climático probablemente intensifica los incendios, pero ahora se sospecha que también forman un círculo vicioso que acelera el calentamiento del planeta", advirtió el oficial forestal de la FAO Pieter Van Lierop, quien añadió que las causas principales de estos fuegos son "antropogénicas".

De hecho, el estudio ha demostrado que en la mayoría de los casos analizados el origen de las llamas tiene que ver con la acción del hombre, "muchas veces para abrir terrenos con fines agrícolas o de construcción".

No obstante, también influyen otros factores como el calor, la sequía y el viento.

En el caso de los bosques tropicales, lo que más propaga los grandes incendios son los desechos de madera seca que dejan la tala y la apertura de terrenos para las plantaciones y la producción agrícola.

Los incendios estudiados por la FAO son los acontecidos recientemente en Australia (173 muertos), Botsuana, Brasil, Indonesia, Israel, Grecia, Rusia (62 muertos) y Estados Unidos.

Para evitar que se produzcan los fuegos y minimizar sus consecuencias, la FAO ha aconsejado recurrir a "enfoques más equilibrados de prevención, atenuación y extinción", y ha puesto como ejemplos a Florida (EEUU) y Australia, que supieron reducir los daños a pesar de las duras sequías que atraviesan año tras año.

Según la FAO, el Servicio Forestal de Estados Unidos y el estado de Florida tienen alrededor de 800.000 hectáreas, de las cuáles todos los años incendian entre el 10 y el 20 % de sus bosques de forma controlada.

Estos incendios supervisados se producen con una rotación de dos a cuatro años y tienen un costo de 10 a 30 dólares por hectárea, mientras que en los bosques que no reciben tratamiento, los costos de la extinción del fuego pueden ser de hasta miles de dólares por hectárea, sin contar las pérdidas y los daños adicionales que pueden producirse.

En el caso australiano, el Departamento de Medio Ambiente y Conservación protege un territorio de alrededor de 2,5 millones de hectáreas.

Habitualmente realiza incendios controlados para tratar en torno al ocho o nueve por ciento de sus terrenos y los costos, las pérdidas y los daños de los incendios forestales se han reducido mucho desde el inicio del programa de incendios controlados.

Por ello, la FAO insiste en que los Gobiernos deben aplicar estrategias más integrales de gestión de incendios y mejorar el seguimiento de las emisiones de carbono en los mismos, que contribuyen al calentamiento del planeta.

----------


## REEGE

La Secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático ha entregado los premios a los ganadores de la Campaña Escolar de prevención de incendios forestales. 
20/05/2011
En la Campaña Escolar de prevención de incendios forestales del Curso 2010/2011, promovida por la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal del MARM, han participado más de 1000 centros escolares de todas España con más de 50.000 alumnos y 2.000 profesores

La secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera, ha entregado hoy los premios a los ganadores del Final de la Campaña Escolar de prevención de incendios forestales del Curso 2010/2011 promovida por la Dirección General de Medio Natural y Política Forestal del MARM, donde han participado más de 1000 centros escolares de toda España con más de 50.000 alumnos y 2.000 profesores.

Esta campaña escolar, que lleva realizándose desde hace veintidós años, está dirigida a la población escolar de entre 10 y 17 años y comprende un programa de visitas a centros escolares del medio rural realizadas por monitores de educación ambiental. También incluye un concurso abierto a todos los centros escolares, tanto para alumnos como docentes y asociaciones juveniles.

Durante el acto, la Secretaria de Estado ha destacado la importancia que los alumnos y profesores significan para el Ministerio en la prevención contra los incendios y su ejemplo de responsabilidad para todos ciudadanos en la lucha contra el fuego.

Los centros ganadores han sido:
Aquí los podéis ver
http://www.marm.es/es/prensa/ultimas...cm:7-159381-16

----------


## REEGE

Declarado un importante incendio forestal en la montaña de Morna en Sant Joan de Labritja (Ibiza). 
Miércoles, 25 de Mayo de 2011 14:59  
- Vicens se desplaza al incendio forestal registrado en Sant Joan de Labritja
- Activado el nivel 1 de riesgo por la proximidad de viviendas al incendio
- Medio centenar de personas y dispositivos aéreos luchan contra el fuego

GRAVE INCENDIO FORESTAL.- Los Bomberos del Consell de Ibiza están actuando en estos momentos en la extinción de un incendio forestal que se ha declarado en la montaña de Morna, en el término municipal de Sant Joan de Labritja (Ibiza) en una zona colindante a Santa Eulàlia, según han informado fuentes del 112.

Alrededor de medio centenar de personas, además de un avión y tres helicópteros, luchan en estos momentos para apagar las llamas de un incendio en una zona de pinar de la falda de la montaña de la Morna, en el municipio ibicenco de Sant Joan, a raíz del cual algunos vecinos han desalojado sus casas.

Según fuentes del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (Ibanat), el incendio podría llegar a ser de importancia y las condiciones climáticas no ayudan a parar el fuego, puesto que el día es caluroso, sopla viento, hay poca humedad en el ambiente, lo que se ve agravado por que las llamas están en una zona de pendiente.

Por ello, el conseller de Medio Ambiente, Gabriel Vicens, y el gerente del Ibanat, Guillem Rosselló, se preparan para viajar a Ibiza para supervisar las tareas y se espera que estén en la isla sobre las seis de la tarde.

El foco del incendio se ha localizado, según el 112, en la falda de la citada montaña y el fuego se propaga hacia la zona de Sa Torreta, donde el año 2006 ya tuvo lugar otro incendio forestal.

En el lugar hay desplazados un avión y tres helicópteros, uno de ellos desde Mallorca, aparte de vehículos terrestres, tanquetas y camiones.

Ayudan en las tareas de extinción seis brigadas, dos de Mallorca, con medio centenar de personas del Ibanat, además de bomberos y personal de protección civil. El Ibanat ha reclamado que se envíen dos aviones del tipo Canadair desde la Península.

El 112 ha comenzado a recibir avisos del incendio sobre las 13.20 horas, cuando se ha producido la primera de una serie de llamadas que alertaban sobre el fuego, concretamente de personas que comunicaban el avistamiento de humo desde varios puntos.

Hasta el momento, indica el servicio de emergencias en un comunicado, se han recibido cerca de 200 llamadas de personas notificando el mismo incidente.

El mando de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias se ha puesto en contacto con el 112 para ofrecer apoyo en caso de que el incendio evolucione negativamente, afirma este servicio de emergencias.

Algunos vecinos de la zona han desalojado voluntariamente sus viviendas en prevención, aunque sus casas se encuentran en la cola del fuego y totalmente fuera de la zona de peligro, añade el 112.

Las mismas fuentes han señalado que se trata de una zona "muy rica en masa forestal" que ya ha sufrido incendios en anteriores ocasiones. Por el momento se desconocen las causas que han originado el fuego, el cual se ve favorecido por las condiciones de calor y viento que registra la isla.

El aviso del incendio ha sido recibido en torno a las 13.20 horas y se ha dado parte del mismo al Instituto Balear de la Natura (Ibanat) que ha desplazado sus recursos aéreos hasta la zona, así como la Policía Local, Protección Civil, los Bomberos de Ibiza y un agente de la Dirección General de Emergencias.

*Fuente:nouciutat.es*

----------


## albertillovernel

¿Soy el único que cree que se da una consigna por parte de interesados en arrasar el monte (propietarios, políticos, especuladores, constructores...), justo cuando las condiciones son ideales para la propagación de incendios (calor sofocante, ambiente seco, vientos fuertes...) para que las cuadrillas de pirómanos se echen al monte? O al menos era así antes de que empezara la crisis del ladrillo... Hoy la cosa está un poco más distorsionada, pero antes era descarado.

----------


## perdiguera

Por desgracia eso es así, no hay medios para parar esa especulación salvaje.
Además hay que sumar los locos, que tambien hacen de las suyas, los imprudentes y los despistados, éstos últimos en su mayoría agricultores que queman los rastrojos.
Pero la inmensa mayoría son de la primera clase: servidores de la especulación.
No estás solo yo también lo pienso.

----------


## sergi1907

Sinceramnete yo pienso lo mismo.
Hay demasiados incendios que no tienen otra explicación y muchos intereses creados

----------


## Luján

> ¿Soy el único que cree que se da una consigna por parte de interesados en arrasar el monte (propietarios, políticos, especuladores, constructores...), justo cuando las condiciones son ideales para la propagación de incendios (calor sofocante, ambiente seco, vientos fuertes...) para que las cuadrillas de pirómanos se echen al monte? O al menos era así antes de que empezara la crisis del ladrillo... Hoy la cosa está un poco más distorsionada, pero antes era descarado.





> Por desgracia eso es así, no hay medios para parar esa especulación salvaje.
> Además hay que sumar los locos, que tambien hacen de las suyas, los imprudentes y los despistados, éstos últimos en su mayoría agricultores que queman los rastrojos.
> Pero la inmensa mayoría son de la primera clase: servidores de la especulación.
> No estás solo yo también lo pienso.





> Sinceramnete yo pienso lo mismo.
> Hay demasiados incendios que no tienen otra explicación y muchos intereses creados



Quisiera hacer un poco de abogado del Diablo, ya que, si bien muchos pensamos en esos intereses especulativos, desde hace ya años existe en España (o al menos así lo tengo entendido) una legislación que prohíbe el uso de los terrenos forestales afectados por incendios, así como el de la madera quemada durante muchos años tras el fuego. 

Otra cosa es que hecha la ley, hecha la trampa, y que se modifique la calificación de los terrenos, algo que no sé si está permitido o no en la comentada ley.

Sí es cierto que años atrás, era una forma rápida de conseguir terrenos para edificar.

----------


## REEGE

Detenido el presunto autor del incendio de Ibiza.
La dirección general de Emergencias del Govern balear ha decidido activar el nivel 2 del Plan Especial de Incendios Forestales (Infobal) por la magnitud del fuego, que ya ha calcinado cerca de 1.500 hectáreas.

Así, ante la intensidad de las llamas, que están sin controlar y que no se espera hacerlo, al menos, hasta este jueves, se ha pedido el refuerzo de un tercer avión Canadair, procedente de la península, que se sumará a los dos que ya operan desde este mediodía, así como a otro avión.

Asimismo, se ha solicitado un helicóptero más, por lo que ya son cinco (cuatro de ellos procedentes de Mallorca) los que están actuando en la zona, adonde se han desplazado también unas 40 efectivos de los bomberos de Mallorca.

Así, en estos momentos, el operativo está conformado por medio centenar de personas, cuatro helicópteros, dos aviones Canadair y a la espera de que llegue el tercero; seis brigadas y diferentes vehículos terrestres, camiones con agua y tanquetas de la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente y Movilidad.

Pese a que se desconoce la superficie de pinar que se está quemando, desde la Conselleria dirigida por Gabriel Vicens ha recalcado que las llamas están afectando a cientos de hectáreas, por lo que se trata de un incendio de "grandes dimensiones".

Además, han explicado que todas las condiciones meteorológicas son "desfavorables" para controlar y apagar el fuego, debido a las altas temperaturas, el viento del sur, la pendiente de la montaña y la gran superficie forestal que sirve de combustible para el fuego y la baja humedad.

Ante tal situación, se ha activado el nivel 1 de riesgo por la proximidad de viviendas aisladas a la zona de donde ya han sido desalojadas once personas. Desde la Conselleria se advierte de que el incendio va a durar, como mínimo, todo el día y toda la noche, dado que el fuego de está extendiendo "muy rápidamente", lo que ha obligado a solicitar un tercer Canadair y un quinto helicóptero.

Ante la gravedad del incendio, el conseller de Medio Ambiente y Movilidad, Gabriel Vicens, y el gerente del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (Ibanat), Guillem Rosselló, se han desplazado esta tarde a la zona conocida como sa Venda des Codolar, en Sant Joan de Labritja.

Aquí está toda la noticia y el vídeo:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...052500306.html

----------


## REEGE

Activo un incendio forestal en Boiro que ya ha quemado 35 hectáreas. 
Santiago de Compostela, 26 may (EFE).- Un incendio permanece activo en el ayuntamiento coruñés de Boiro, donde ya ha afectado en principio a unas 35 hectáreas, ha informado la Consellería de Medio Rural en un comunicado.

El fuego ha comenzado a las 10:00 horas en la parroquia de San Pedro de Bealo.

En las labores de extinción participan cuatro agentes forestales, un técnico, ocho brigadas, dos grumir, nueve motobombas y seis helicópteros. EFE

----------


## REEGE

Chacón garantiza "todos los medios necesarios" contra el incendio de Ibiza. 
26-05-2011 / 20:00 h
Chacón ha sobrevolado en helicóptero la zona, un área escarpada del municipio de Sant Joan de Labritja conocida como la Serra de la Morna, y ha recibido información de los responsables de los trabajos para sofocar el fuego, en los que participan 200 miembros de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) desplazados desde la península.

La ministra ha anunciado que mañana se incorporarán al dispositivo otro centenar de soldados de la UME que aportarán seis vehículos autobomba para contribuir a sofocar el mayor incendio forestal declarado nunca en Ibiza.

"La prioridad es controlarlo", ha incidido la titular de Defensa, quien ha resaltado que el viento reinante en la zona "hace que cambien los focos" y dificulta la delimitación del fuego, que se extiende a lo largo de seis kilómetros hasta el mar.

La ministra se ha desplazado por tierra hasta el puesto de mando avanzado en el que se coordinan los trabajos de extinción tras sobrevolar el área y aterrizar en Sant Joan de Labritja, donde algunos vecinos inquietos por la expansión del fuego la han increpado.

En el centro de coordinación del operativo Chacón ha estado acompañada por el presidente del Govern balear, Francesc Antich, y su sustituto electo y líder del PP isleño, José Ramón Bauzá, así como por el delegado del Gobierno en el archipiélago, Ramon Socias, y otras autoridades locales.

Durante su breve comparecencia ante los periodistas, ha incidido en que "la Comunidad Autónoma tendrá todos los medios que pida" para extinguir un incendio que, ha resaltado, por fortuna no ha causado víctimas.

Chacón, que esta mañana ha anunciado su renuncia a competir en una elecciones primarias para ser la próxima candidata del PSOE a la presidencia del Gobierno, ha dado por concluida su rueda de prensa ante la primera pregunta referida a esta cuestión.

El incendio se declaró ayer sobre las 13.00 horas y su origen podría haber sido una brasa desprendida de un aparato para crear humo que usaba un apicultor para espantar a las abejas.

El hombre, que fue detenido ayer por la tarde acusado de un delito de incendio forestal por imprudencia grave, ha declarado hoy ante el juez de guardia de Ibiza, que ha decidido prolongar su arresto por un máximo de 72 horas hasta conocer el contenido de un informe de la Guardia Civil sobre el origen del fuego.

En las labores de extinción participan unas 300 personas, entre efectivos de los bomberos, de protección civil, de la UME y el personal que trabaja desde el aire en los ocho helicópteros y ocho aviones que realizan descargas sobre la zona quemada. EFE 1011106

----------


## REEGE

-INCENDIOS-FORESTALES

*Extinguido un incendio forestal en Boiro y controlado otro en Carballo.Santiago de Compostela, 27 may (EFE).- La Consellería de Medio Rural informó hoy de que el incendio forestal registrado ayer en Boiro (A Coruña) está extinguido y de que uno en el municipio de Carballo está controlado.

El incendio de Boiro afectó a la parroquia de San Pedro de Bealo, comenzó ayer a las 10:30 horas de ayer y se extinguió a las 21:00 horas; se estima que afectó a unas 50 hectáreas.

El incendio de Carballo se inició en la parroquia de Santa María de Ardaña a las 21:30 horas de ayer y está controlado desde las 08:00 horas de hoy; según una valoración provisional la superficie afectada está en torno a las 20 hectáreas. efeverde.com

*INCENDIO EN IBIZA: SE HAN QUEMADO MÁS DE 2.000 HECTÁREAS 
El incendio de Ibiza obliga a realizar más desalojos en la zona afectada
Las brigadas contra incendios han trabajado durante toda la noche por tierra en la extinción del fuego para evitar que se extienda a dos poblaciones cercanas a la Serra de la Morna.

El incendio que desde el miércoles asola el norte de Ibiza ha obligado al desalojo de más viviendas en el municipio de San Joan de Labritja, han informado fuentes del 112.

Durante toda la noche brigadas contra incendios han trabajado por tierra en la extinción del fuego en la Serra de la Morna y para evitar que se extienda a dos poblaciones de la zona.

Al amanecer, han vuelto a las labores de extinción los ocho aviones y otros tantos helicópteros que durante toda la jornada del jueves realizaron descargas sobre los parajes en llamas de la Serra de la Morna, en el municipio de Sant Joan de Labritja, para tratar de frenar el avance del fuego.

A las labores contra incendios se han sumado este viernes 20 bomberos de la Generalitat de Cataluña especializados en este tipo de catástrofes, según el 112.

El Servicio de Emergencias de las Islas Baleares SEIB-112 recaba este viernes datos del número de personas desalojadas desde que se originó el incendio, que podría haber aumentado esta madrugada a un millar.

El incendio se declaró el miércoles en la Serra de la Morna, una zona de densa vegetación de pinar, y su origen podría haber sido una brasa desprendida de un aparato para crear humo que usaba un apicultor para adormecer a las abejas. El hombre, que fue detenido acusado de un delito de incendio forestal por imprudencia grave, permanece arrestado hasta que el juez conozca el contenido de un informe de la Guardia Civil sobre el origen del fuego.
Antena3.com

----------


## sergi1907

500 personas y 22 aeronaves luchan en Eivissa contra el fuego, que sigue sin control

Las imágenes tomadas desde un avión aportan el primer dato fiable sobre la extensión del incendio: 1.440 hectáreas con un perímetro de 20 kilómetros



X.P. / EFE PALMA / EIVISSA Las imágenes aéreas tomadas ayer por la avioneta Gavina, de la conselleria de Medio Ambiente, permitieron extraer un primer cálculo fiable de la extensión del incendio de la sierra de Morna, en Eivissa: 1.440 hectáreas, aunque la zona arrasada por el fuego sería de 1.230 hectáras. Se trataría del segundo peor fuego forestal de Balears desde que hay registros, solo superado por el que asoló en 1992 la sierra de Artà, que calcinó 1.960 hectáreas. Sin embargo, fuentes de Medio Ambiente indicaron que el frente sur del fuego seguía fuera de control, por lo que la cifra puede aumentar los próximos días. Un centenar de soldados de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) y seis aviones se unió ayer al operativo de extinción, con lo que había ya 500 personas y 22 aviones luchando contra el fuego.
Los tripulantes de la avioneta Gavina tomaron ayer a las dos de la tarde una serie de imágenes aéreas de la zona afectada por el incendio, que permitieron realizar un primer cálculo fiable, aunque todavía provisional, de la superficie. El perímetro medía 20 kilómetros, lo que supone una extensión de 1.440 hectáreas. Sin embargo, había zonas que no estaban quemadas. Los técnicos de la conselleria apuntaban a que la superficie arrasada alcanzaban las 1.230 hectáreas.
La zona afectada tenía una forma de lengua y limitaba al norte con el mar. Las franjas estaban ayer controladas, con los militares de la UME en el margen derecho y los bomberos y brigadas del Institut Balear de la Natura (Ibanat) en el izquierdo. Seguía fuera de control el frente sur, muy cerca de la zona donde se originó el incendio, aunque aquí el avance de las llamas era más lento.
Además, las condiciones meteorológicas que se esperaban para hoy en el norte de Eivissa eran propicias para la contención del fuego, ya que el viento amainará y las temperaturas bajarán. Según informó el director de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en Balears, Agustí Jansà, ayer se registró un giro en la dirección del viento que soplaba en la zona de sur-suroeste a norte-noreste, aunque su intensidad era de moderada a floja. Las temperaturas se mantenían ayer altas, en torno a los 28 grados (el jueves había 31 grados), aunque con el giro del viento se esperaba que fueran descendiendo.
Para hoy, Jansà preveía viento del oeste con tendencia a última hora a ser del sur, predominantemente de carácter flojo, así como temperaturas que podían descender a los 24 grados. Mañana habrá viento sur flojo en el norte de la isla, lo que facilitará las labores de control del fuego, aunque las temperaturas podrían aumentar unos grados.
Por su parte, la consellera de Interior del Govern balear en funciones, Pilar Costa, afirmó que el incendio no aumentó "significativamente" durante la noche de ayer, y añadió que seguía "activo y sin control" pero un poco más "estabilizado".
Así lo comentó junto al presidente en funciones del Consell de Ibiza, Xico Tarrés, desde el centro de control de las labores de extinción situado en Sant Joan de Labritja, el pueblo al que de madrugada llegó uno de los focos del incendio.
Costa señaló que a pesar de "la catástrofe natural y ecológica" que el incendio supone por el momento, no hay que lamentar ningún herido ni tampoco daños importantes en viviendas.

Casas amenazadas
La consellera explicó que los momentos más tensos se vivieron en la madrugada de ayer, cuando el fuego ha llegado al núcleo de Sant Joan y efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) han tenido que salvar "in extremis" quince viviendas amenazadas por las llamas. Dada la proximidad del fuego, tanto el núcleo de Sant Joan como el de Portinatx seguían con un refuerzo especial de la UME en previsión de que el viento pudiera cambiar de dirección y llevar las llamas a las poblaciones, ha dicho Costa. 
Ayer más de 500 personas trabajan para controlar el fuego, 300 de ellas militares de la UME, así como personal del Ibanat, bomberos de Balears y Cataluña y Guardia Civil.
En total, explicó Costa, se ordenó desalojar a unas 350 personas, sin contar alrededor de 700 más que abandonaron el hotel Paradise Beach de Portinatx por orden del operador del viajes y que fueron realojadas en otro establecimiento.La consellera dijo que no le constaba que existiera peligro para ningún local turístico.

http://www.diariodemallorca.es/suces...ol/673749.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

En los últimos dos años van a trabajar más los de la UME, que en los 20 anteriores :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> En los últimos dos años van a trabajar más los de la UME, que en los 20 anteriores.


Sobre todo porque la UME no tiene 20 años  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sobre todo porque la UME no tiene 20 años


Da igual, no he dicho nada. Tiene menos de lo que me esperaba.
Supongo que se imaginaron en el 2005 los que se le iba a venir encima en los años venideros.

----------


## Luján

> Da igual, no he dicho nada. Tiene menos de lo que me esperaba.
> Supongo que se imaginaron en el 2005 los que se le iba a venir encima en los años venideros.


Pese a que la UME es bastante moderna, el ejército siempre ha colaborado en las labores de extinción de incendios, amén de otras catástrofes naturales. Precisamente ésta fue la razón de crear la UME, una unidad especializada en catástrofes naturales.

----------


## REEGE

Un incendio forestal obliga a cortar una carretera en Bamio (Vilagarcía).

Santiago de Compostela, 1 jun (EFE).- Un incendio forestal registrado esta tarde en Bamio (Vilagarcía) ha obligado a cortar al tráfico la carretera PO-548, por su cercanía del fuego a la vía, y ha causado una nube de humo que impide una visibilidad idónea para circular.

Tráfico informó de que se tuvo noticia del fuego sobre las 16:15 horas de la tarde, tras lo que agentes del subsector de Pontevedra procedieron al corte de tráfico en los dos sentidos, desde el kilómetro 11.800 al 16,000.

La circulación se ha desviado por la antigua carretera PO-192, paralela al vial principal. Por el momento se desconoce cuánto durará el desvío. EFE

----------


## REEGE

*El mayor incendio de la Isla en fotos... Un saludo.*
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/g...DMxMGRl;_ylv=3

----------


## REEGE

Aragón ya controla los incendios a través de helicópteros no tripulados.
Los nuevos helicópteros de los que dispone Aragón son los ojos en el cielo de los equipos de extinción de incendios forestales. Las imágenes que transmite su cámara les permiten actuar sin peligro.

El consejero de Medio Ambiente, Alfredo Boné, ha presentado las dos aeronaves no tripuladas que desde el 1 de junio se han incorporado al operativo de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales y que operarán durante la fase de máximo peligro, por lo que Aragón será la primera autonomía en incorporar helicópteros no tripulados. 

En la demostración que se ha realizado han participado técnicos de la Dirección General de Gestión Forestal del Gobierno de Aragón y de INDA (Innovaciones y Desarrollos Aeronáuticos SL), empresa aragonesa fabricante de los aviones y adjudicataria del servicio.

Aragón será pionera en incorporar el sistema de aeronaves sin piloto al operativo de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales con el objetivo de mejorar la eficacia de todo el operativo gracias a la obtención de información e imágenes de gran precisión en tiempo real de la evolución del fuego, informa el Gobierno de Aragón.

Especialmente novedoso y eficaz resultará la utilidad de estas aeronaves por la noche y en las horas del ocaso, cuando los medios aéreos del operativo, tanto los de extinción como el helicóptero de coordinación, no pueden operar por falta de luz y deben retirarse.

Boné ha destacado "el esfuerzo que se ha hecho a lo largo de los últimos años en mejorar la dotación, los medios y la seguridad de todo el operativo de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales" y, ha subrayado que "estas aeronaves serán una herramienta para combatir más eficazmente el fuego, además de que redundará en la mejora de la seguridad las personas".

----------


## REEGE

*Once ministerios colaboran en el Plan de Actuaciones de Prevención y Lucha contra Incendios Forestales de 2011.*
MADRID, 1/07 (EUROPA PRESS)
El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado las medidas correspondientes al Plan de Actuaciones de Prevención y Lucha contra Incendios Forestales para 2011, en un acuerdo que implica a once ministerios y en el que también se recoge el balance sobre la ejecución de este Plan durante 2010.

Así, desde el Ministerio del Interior, se dedicarán aproximadamente 4.303 efectivos de la Guardia Civil a la prevención e investigación de incendios forestales (1.173 en todo el territorio nacional). Por su parte, el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía desarrollará la Operación LUMES 2011 en los mismos términos que en el año 2010, y destinará 170 efectivos, además de los agentes disponibles en labores de seguridad ciudadana.

Los helicópteros de la Dirección General también colaborarán en el plan ofreciendo información relativa a las carreteras cortadas o afectadas por los incendios forestales, a través de 2.090 paneles luminosos informativos en 10.100 kilómetros de autovía.

Por su parte, el Comité Estatal de Coordinación de Incendios Forestales (CECO), presidido por la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias y del que forman parte también la Presidencia del Gobierno y los ministerios de Defensa y de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, se reunirá siempre que la situación lo requiera.

Además, se pondrá a disposición de las Delegaciones y Subdelegaciones del Gobierno el Sistema de Gestión de Emergencias (SIGE2), una herramienta informática que permite a sus unidades de Protección Civil obtener una información más completa de cada incendio forestal, así como la elaboración de informes en tiempo real. 

En la misma línea, la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias mantendrá informados a todos los miembros del Comité Permanente de la Comisión Interministerial de Coordinación, Prevención y Lucha contra Incendios Forestales, y al Comité Estatal de Coordinación, a través de dos boletines diarios de situación, a las 11,00 horas y a las 19,00 horas, entre otras actuaciones.

Por su parte, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente dispondrá de un total de 70 medios aéreos de cobertura nacional: 22 aviones con capacidad de carga de 5.500 litros, 15 aviones con 3.100 litros de capacidad de depósito, ocho helicópteros con capacidad de agua de 4.500 litros y otros 19 con capacidad de descarga de 1.500 litros.

También se dispondrá de dos aviones de comunicaciones y observación, y cuatro helicópteros para apoyo de actividades de defensa contra incendios. En cuanto a medios humanos, se contará con 10 Brigadas de Refuerzo de Incendios Forestales helitransportadas, con alrededor de 500 profesionales especializados.

En medios terrestres, habrá diez Unidades Móviles de Meteorología y Transmisiones o UMMT (vehículos todo terreno dotados de una estación meteorológica automática, equipo de comunicaciones radio en banda aérea y terrestre y unidad de recepción de imágenes) y un dispositivo periférico formado por 120 profesionales que ejercen labores de coordinación.

Se destinarán además 300.000 euros a las comunidades autónomas como subvenciones para la prevención de incendios y 5,5 millones de euros procedentes del Organismo Autónomo Parques Nacionales para la prevención y extinción de incendios forestales.

En cuanto al Ministerio de Defensa, participarán un total de 3.000 efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias como elemento de primera intervención de las Fuerzas Armadas: 1.500 para labores directas de extinción y otros 1.500 para los apoyos operativos y logísticos necesarios.

El Ministerio de Fomento destinará 61,72 millones de euros para el desarrollo de diferentes actuaciones realizadas con ADIF, Renfe, FEVE, la Dirección General de Carreteras, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional y AENA.

Por su parte, el ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio destinará, mediante convenios de colaboración con las comunidades autónomas y empresas distribuidoras, una partida de hasta diez millones de euros para tareas de limpieza de la vegetación de las zonas por donde discurren las líneas eléctricas, entre otras actuaciones.

El plan también cuenta con el apoyo del ministerio de Justicia, de Asuntos Exteriores y Cooperación, Trabajo e Inmigración, Ciencia e Innovación, Política Territorial y Presidencia.

BALANCE DE 2010

Por otro lado, el plan recoge que, a lo largo de 2010, entre los meses de junio y septiembre, las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado participaron en la extinción de 1.441 incendios, frente a los 1.869 del año 2009 y fueron detenidas e imputadas 124 personas, por las 181 de 2009.

En 2010, la superficie forestal quemada fue de 46.698 hectáreas. El 52 por ciento del total de los siniestros tuvo lugar en el mes de agosto y el 21 por ciento de los incendios forestales se concentró en Galicia. Además, fallecieron 10 fallecidos, 16 heridos y 43 evacuaciones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento he escuchado en las noticias que hay dos incendios forestales activos en Mallorca, que están arrasando por zonas por culpa del fuerte viento.
Y además esta mañana han sido controlados, otros dos uno en Huelva y otro en Navarra.

*Continúan activos los incendios de Mallorca tras quemar más de 600 hectáreas*

El Govern balear ha informado de que en una primera estimación se han cifrado en 350 las hectáreas de superficie tanto agrícola como forestal quemada en el área limítrofe entre los municipios de Santa Margalida y Maria, y en un mínimo de 250 las hectáreas arrasadas por el fuego en una zona de pinar de Artá que también incluye parte del término de Sant Llorenç.

Lo escarpado de la zona en el que se ha propagado el incendio de Artá, entre el Penyal Roig y el Puig d'en Pelat, ha requerido de la intervención de hasta diez medios aéreos entre aviones de carga en tierra, hidroaviones, helicópteros y avionetas de vigilancia.

Todas estas aeronaves se han retirado a sus bases al caer la noche y se ha activado el preaviso a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias por si mañana fuese precisa su intervención.

Las llamas, que se han iniciado sobre las 15.45 horas junto al Camí de Carrossa, se han extendido con rapidez debido al viento racheado del sureste que soplaba en la zona, lo cual ha dificultado los trabajos de extinción en los que han participado unas 80 personas entre agentes del Ibanat, bomberos y otros efectivos de cuerpos de seguridad.

Un vehículo con tanqueta desplazado hasta uno de los frentes del incendio ha sido pasto de las llamas, aunque el personal que lo manejaba no ha sufrido ningún daño en el incidente.

Este incendio ha obligado a cerrar al tráfico la carretera entre Artá y Can Picafort en los seis primeros kilómetros, una situación que previsiblemente se prolongará durante toda la noche por la proximidad de uno de los frentes del fuego, según ha confirmado la Guardia Civil de Tráfico.

Durante la noche permanecerán en la zona técnicos y agentes forestales del Ibanat para impedir en lo posible la expansión del fuego y determinar las actuaciones prioritarias que se pondrán en marcha mañana con la salida del sol.

En cuanto al incendio que se inició también sobre las 15.45 horas en un terreno sembrado de cereal de Santa Margalida y se extendió a otros suelos cultivados y pequeñas zonas forestales de la zona, en el límite con los municipios de Maria de la Salut y Llubí, ha quedado controlado sobre las 21.00 horas tras quemar 350 hectáreas, según ha informado el servicio de coordinación de emergencias 112.

Han participado en los trabajos de control durante toda la tarde una treintena de agentes del Ibanat, bomberos de diversos parques, voluntarios de Protección Civil y miembros de varios cuerpos de seguridad.

Este fuego se ha expandido a gran velocidad porque buena parte de la superficie quemada estaba cubierta de rastrojo altamente inflamable, lo que ha llevado a los responsables de emergencias a ordenar el desalojo de una veintena de casas y un hotel rural en Santa Margalida y algunas viviendas más en Maria de la Salud.

Un avión y un helicóptero del Ibanat han realizado descargas de agua sobre el área afectada hasta que ha anochecido.

El incendio ha obligado a cerrar al trafico cuatro carreteras de la zona, pero, según ha informado la Guardia Civil de Tráfico, a las 21.00 horas se ha abierto la última que permanecía cortada: la que une Muro con Santa Margalida (Ma-3430).

Hasta la zona se han desplazado la presidenta del Consell de Mallorca, María Salom, y los consellers de Administraciones Públicas, Simón Gornés, y Agricultura, Medio Ambiente y Territorio, Biel Company, entre otras autoridades.EFE

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Bomberos trabajan en la extinción de un incendio en el paraje Fuentes del Marqués, en Caravaca
> 
> Bomberos del Consorcio de Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento (CEIS) de Caravaca de la Cruz trabajan, desde esta tarde, en las labores de extinción de un incendio declarado a 500 metros de la zona norte del paraje Fuentes del Marqués, en la localidad de Caravaca.
> 
> *EUROPA PRESS. 07.07.2011
> Bomberos del Consorcio de Extinción de Incendios y Salvamento (CEIS) de Caravaca de la Cruz trabajan, desde esta tarde, en las labores de extinción de un incendio declarado a 500 metros de la zona norte del paraje Fuentes del Marqués, en la localidad de Caravaca.
> 
> El fuego se ha iniciado sobre las 14.13 horas, en dicha zona, afectando a una zona de matorral. Al lugar han acudido medios de la brigada forestal de Caravaca, agente medioambiental y helicóptero de Zarzilla de Ramos con brigada helitransportada y técnico de Protección Civil de Caravaca.
> 
> Tras quedar controlado sobre las 15.30 horas, se ha reavivado. La superficie afectada, zona de cultivo próxima al monte, asciende por el momento a 4.000 m2, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias*


Fuente: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1104651/0/

Yo quiero decir que el incendio ha sido sofocado, y que según las noticias de "7 RM" se ha puesto en peligro una zona con mucho valor Medio Ambiental

Os muestro una fotografía desde la "Peña Rubia" de Cehegín, donde señalo aproximadamente el lugar de los hechos:


Enlace de You Tube con algunas imagenes del lugar, me gustaría poder acercarme algún día,porque nunca he llegado a ver ese paraje, y mira que estoy cerca (a 5 km): [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkWjAPUVDtI[/ame]

Un Saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

También han controlado otro en San Roque(Cádiz). Y hace poco hubo otro, por lo que hay un pirómano por ahí suelto :Mad:  :Mad:  :Frown: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> hay un pirómano por ahí suelto.


Por desgracia hay muchos más sueltos por ahí  :Mad:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> También han controlado otro en San Roque(Cádiz). Y hace poco hubo otro, por lo que hay un pirómano por ahí suelto.


Este está extinguido, en 7RM han estado diciendo que han usado un camino como cortafuegos, y si no hubiera estado, podria haberse quemado algo importante :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

*EL FUEGO YA ESTÁ CONTROLADO.
Un indencio arrasó diez hectáreas en las inmediaciones de Valdebebas, en Madrid, en una zona próxima a la autopista M-40.*

antena3.com  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 15/07/2011 a las 08:47 horas 

El fuego comenzó sobre las once de la noche en una zona recién repoblada, cercana a un bosque forestal que no se ha visto afectado. La columna de humo que provocó se podía ver desde diversos puntos de la capital.

Hasta allí se desplazaron seis dotaciones de bomberos, que consiguieron extinguir el fuego tras dos horas de trabajo. Pasadas las 3 de la mañana ya se daba por extinguido, sin haber causado ni daños personas ni materiales en los inmuebles más cercanos, aunque sí fue necesario cortar el tráfico en algunas vías de circumbalación próximas.

Por el momento se desconocen las causas que han originado el fuego.

Aquí podéis ver el video:
http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soci...071500008.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay por lo menos otros 4 incendios activos, pero controlados, según el último informe del Ministerio del Interior.

----------


## ben-amar

Hay demasiado h..p.. suelto, demasiado  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hay demasiado h..p.. suelto, demasiado


A esos, me los tenían que dejar a mí...

Lo primero que les iba a hacer, por supuesto, era que reforestaran todo el área que se hayan cargado, y una vez reforestada, cogía, y les metía fuego. Si tanto les gusta el fuego, que se prendan los ..., a ver que tal le sienta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Verás como para la próxima, se lo pensaban dos veces  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento hay 4 incendios activos, pero todos ellos contralados, según el Ministerio del Interior:

*ANDALUCÍA* 
*Jaén 
La Carolina. Inicio: 16/07/2011*  
Actualización: 16/07/2011 a las 23:47  
Superficie (Ha): 50 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
La Carolina   

*MEDIOS Y RECURSOS* 
Bomberos (Autonómico) 
INFOCA 
Medios estatales 
1 HK - Huelma (MARM)


*CASTILLA Y LEÓN 
Soria 
Alcubilla de las Peñas. Inicio: 16/07/2011*  
Actualización: 16/07/2011 a las 20:45  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Alcubilla de las Peñas   

*MEDIOS Y RECURSOS* 
Medios estatales 
1 BRIF/A - Lubia (MARM)

CATALUÑA 
Girona 
La Bisbal d'Empordà. Inicio: 16/07/2011  
Actualización: 16/07/2011 a las 23:55  
Superficie (Ha): 5 
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
La Bisbal d'Empordà   

CONSECUENCIAS SOBRE PERSONAS 
Evacuación: 136 personas

VIALIDAD EN CARRETERAS 
Carreteras cortadas 
GI-660. La Bisbal d'Empordà. INCENDIOS 

DAÑOS EN CONSTRUCCIONES E INFRAESTRUCTURAS 
Edificios de viviendas: Daño sin determinar. 7 infraestructuras 
MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
10 MM. EE. (Autonómico) 
1 Helicóptero (Autonómico) 
Bomberos - Cataluña 
20 Dotaciones 
12 Motobombas (Autonómico) 
14 Policía 
Policía Local:4, Policía Autonómica (Mossos d'Esquadra):10 
Medios estatales 
2 ACT - Ampuriabrava (MARM) 
2 Guardia Civi


EXTREMADURA 
Badajoz 
Hinojosa del Valle. Inicio: 16/07/2011  
Actualización: 16/07/2011 a las 21:34  
Estado: Controlado 

Área afectada: 
Hinojosa del Valle   

MEDIOS Y RECURSOS 
Medios estatales 
1 HK - Cabeza de Buey (MARM) 
2 AA - Talavera la Real (MARM)

http://www.proteccioncivil.org/es/Incendios/acceso.html

----------


## REEGE

*CLM-INCENDIOS FORESTALES**Las hectáreas quemadas por incendios en CLM se redujeron en un 92% en 2010.* 

Toledo, 18 jul (EFE).- El Informe Socioeconómico del Consejo Económico y Social (CES) de 2010 refleja que el año pasado hubo una reducción del 92,62% de la superficie quemada por incendios forestales en Castilla-La Mancha.

En 2010 se quemaron en los incendios forestales que se produjeron en la región 606 hectáreas de montes, frente a las 8.209 hectáreas quemadas en 2009, según se indica en el décimo tercer Informe Socieconómico que hizo público el pasado viernes el CES, organismo que la presidenta autonómica, María Dolores de Cospedal, tiene previsto suprimir.

En otoño del año pasado, el entonces consejero de Medio Ambiente, José Luis Martínez Guijarro, declaró que la campaña contra incendios 2010 estaba siendo "la mejor de los tiempos" debido a la rápida capacidad de respuesta de los dispositivos de extinción.

Según indicó Martínez Guijarro en la campaña del año pasado se tardó una media de 27 minutos en la movilización de medios terrestres y de 14 minutos en los aéreos.

Sin embargo, sólo en el periodo estival del año 2009, los incendios forestales que se produjeron en Poyatos y en Las Majadas, en la serranía de Cuenca, devastaron alrededor de 3.500 hectáreas de del total de las 8.209 que se quemaron.

Por otra parte, el informe del CES indica que en 2010 los castellanomanchegos reciclaron menos papel y cartón que en el año anterior.

En 2009 se reciclaron en Castilla-La Mancha 22.043 toneladas de estos dos materiales mientras que en 2010 sólo fueron recicladas 20.955, lo que supone una reducción del 4,94 por ciento.

Por el contrario, el pasado año aumentaron las cifras del reciclaje de vidrio, ya que en 2010 se reciclaron 20.884 toneladas de vidrio, 304 toneladas más que el año anterior.

El informe del CES también destaca como indicador básico de la economía y la sociedad de Castilla-La Mancha la cantidad de hectáreas protegidas en la región, que en 2010 se situaron en 322.393 hectáreas, un 0.48 por ciento más que en 2009.

BUENAS NOTICIAS!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...-personas.html

*Un incendio forestal en La Riba obliga a desalojar a 75 personas*

*El fuego continúa activo ya que las fuertes ráfagas de viento dificultan los trabajos de extinción*

Sucesos | 19/07/2011 - 16:34h

Tarragona. (Europa Press).- Un incendio forestal iniciado este martes en La Riba (Tarragona) ha obligado a los Bomberos de la Generalitat a desalojar a 70 personas del refugio Almogàvers y a otros cinco de la casa de colonias El Refugi Els Masets, ambas ubicadas en el mismo municipio.

Las 75 personas desalojadas han sido trasladadas al núcleo de La Farena como medida de prevención, según los Mossos d'Esquadra. El incendio, que se ha iniciado en el punto kilométrico 2,5 de la carretera TV-7044, se encuentra activo y trabajan en su extinción 25 dotaciones terrestres y siete aéreas de los Bomberos de la Generalitat, además de dos hidroaviones con base en Zaragoza del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, ha informado un comunicado.

El fuego, del que se ha recibido el primer aviso a las 14.03 horas, continúa activo y las fuertes ráfagas de viento que soplan en la zona están dificultando los trabajos de extinción. Como resultado del suceso permanece cerrada la carretera local TV-7044, ha informado el Servei Català del Trànsit.

----------


## sergi1907

Este incendio lo veo desde aquí y la verdad es que no pinta muy bien. Hace un viento bastante fuerte que no ayudará a su extinción.

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de lo que veo desde mi ventana.







Ya os iré informando

----------


## sergi1907

Esta es una imagen del fueblo tomada por los bomberos y publicada en el Diari de Tarragona

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por las imágenes Sergi, aunque preferiríamos que fueran por otros motivos  :Frown: 

¿Es una impresión mía, o cada vez hay más humo y por tanto, más fuego?

----------


## sergi1907

> Gracias por las imágenes Sergi, aunque preferiríamos que fueran por otros motivos 
> 
> ¿Es una impresión mía, o cada vez hay más humo y por tanto, más fuego?


Ahora hay más humo que cuando tomé las fotos.

Esperemos que pronto lo tengan controlado, aunque ahora mismo el viento sopla con más fuerza. Por esta zona hice una excursión en mayo y os aseguro que es una zona preciosa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: http://img.elperiodicoextremadura.co...s/595302_2.jpg

Esto solo tiene un nombre, sólo tres palabras, en plural y llenas de asteriscos, creo que ya os imágináis qué expresión es... :Mad: 




> http://www.hoy.es/v/20110718/regiona...-20110718.html
> 
> *Fuego en Castillblanco*
> 
> 18.07.11 - 00:03
> 
> Otro incendio forestal, que se declaró sobre las 15.20 horas de ayer, calcinó 15 hectáreas de pino, monte bajo y olivar en el término de la localidad pacense de Castilblanco. Fuentes del Consorcio de Bomberos de la Diputación de Badajoz informaron a Efe de que el incendio se dio por extinguido hacia las 19.50 horas, aunque sobre el terreno se quedaron varios bomberos del Plan de Incendios Forestales de Extremadura (INFOEX) para refrescar la zona. En concreto, el incendio se originó en el paraje denominado Cañalengua, a la altura del kilómetro 215 de la carretera N-502, y calcinó 15 hectáreas de pino, monte bajo y olivar. Para sofocar las llamas, se trasladaron al lugar un total de veinte especialistas en extinción de incendios, entre bomberos y mandos, que utilizaron cuatro camiones autobomba y un helicóptero.





> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=595280
> 
> 
> *Un incendio en La Vera arrasa cientos de hectáreas de pastos y arboleda*
> 
> 19/07/2011 FAUSTINO MARTIN
> 
> El fuego se declaró pasadas las cinco de la tarde y ha afectado al menos a 300 hectáreas de una finca municipal.Las llamas movilizaron 7 medios aéreos y otros tantos de tierra. Anoche seguían activas aunque la zona estaba "perimetrada".
> 
> Imágenes del incendio: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/c...al-vera-0.html





> http://www.hoy.es/v/20110719/regiona...-20110719.html
> 
> *El fuego acabó con 194 hectáreas en Fresnedoso*
> 
> 19.07.11 - 00:02
> 
> Técnicos del plan Infoex dieron por controlado a las once de la mañana de ayer el incendio declarado el domingo en Fresnedoso, y dieron una cifra que superficie quemada: 194,56 hectáreas. De ellas, 126 eran de matorral, 50 de cultivo y 18 de arbolado. Todo indica que el lugar donde se inicio el fuego fue la escombrera del municipio, un hecho que invita a pensar en un origen intencionado, informa Miguel Ángel Marcos. Así lo manifestaba ayer el nuevo alcalde de la población, Elio Corcho, que lleva poco más de un mes en el cargo, y que ayer se mostraba agradecido por la rapidez con que se desplegaron los numerosos medios del plan Infoex. «De no haber sido así -valora el alcalde-, hoy estaríamos hablando de una catástrofe».





> http://www.hoy.es/v/20110719/badajoz...-20110719.html
> 
> BADAJOZ
> 
> *Quince incendios en tres días* 
> 
> 19.07.11 - 00:04
> 
> Badajoz está que arde. Una frase que en este caso se puede considerar incluso literal. En la última semana la ciudad ha visto como varias de sus zonas se veían afectadas por las llamas del fuego. En concreto, durante el último fin de semana se han producido un total de 15 incendios.


Y ahora mismo  :Mad:  :Mad: :




> http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...sp?pkid=595363
> 
> *19:32 h - Declarado un incendio forestal en Oliva de Mérida*
> 
> 19/07/2011
> 
> Los efectivos del Plan Infoex (Plan de Lucha contra los Incendios Forestales) trabajan para controlar un incendio, que se ha declarado sobre las 14.30 horas en Oliva de Mérida.
> 
> La zona afectada tiene una vegetación compuesta de matorral, pastos y de repoblación de eucaliptos.
> ...

----------


## ben-amar

A esa chusma tendrian que entregarnosla aunque solo fuese una hora  :Mad:

----------


## suer

Está visto que la Riba tiene la negra en cuestión de incendios forestales. Cada pocos años se quema. Veo muy complicado que llegue a recuperarse.

----------


## sergi1907

Una foto de hace unos minutos

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Parece que ya hay menos fuego que antes no? Al menos, parece que hay mucho menos humo que en las anteriores imágenes.

Aunque el viento, parece que sigue soplando... a juzgar la dirección que toma el humo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ese incendio que nos muestra sergi, ha hecho hace 5H, que cortaran el AVE Madrid-Barcelona.
Y parece que va empeorando, porque se acerca a una planta química :Frown: .

----------


## sergi1907

De momento está activado, aunque el nivel mínimo, el aviso de emergencia química.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De momento está activado, aunque el nivel mínimo, el aviso de emergencia química.


¿No **das? ¿Que ha afectado a alguna planta química?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿No **das? ¿Que ha afectado a alguna planta química?


Todavía no.
Pero el fuego está cerca de una.

----------


## sergi1907

Las últimas noticias dicen que el fuego continúa muy activo pero que apenas avanza, además la dirección del viento le alejaría de la población de Alcover.

Según los bomberos ya se preveía algún caso así en las comarcas de Tarragona, y eso ha hecho que diversos medios aéreos ya se encontraran en Tarragona a la hora del incendio.

Casualmente es la tercera vez en los últimos años que la zona vive un incendio, que habiendo comenzado junto a una carretera, lo más normal es que sea provocado. De momento ya han ardido más de 300 Ha.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...311120712.html

*Sigue activo*

*La orografía y el viento dificultan la extinción del incendio en Tarragona*



Efe | Tarragona
Actualizado miércoles 20/07/2011 02:21 horas

La orografía y el fuerte viento dificultan la extinción del fuego que se propaga por La riba (Tarragona), según ha informado el conseller catalán de Interior, Felip Puig, que se ha desplazado esta noche a la zona del siniestro.

Puig ha dicho que el incendio ha quemado ya más de 250 hectáreas, aunque ha matizado que la superficie afectada podría ser mayor. Protección Civil cifra en 300 las hectáreas quemadas.

El titular de Interior ha asegurado que el fuego sigue sin control y que el fuerte viento que ha soplado durante todo el día ha dificultado la labor de los medios aéreos desplazados, ya que solo han podido operar un bombardero y los hidroaviones de medio ambiente.

Asimismo, la orografía montañosa de la zona, junto a la montaña de Picamoixons, dificulta los trabajos de los bomberos. A su juicio, la previsión es que este miércoles el viento sople "entre 25 y 50 km/h, y con rachas de hasta 75 km/h", y que lo haga en principio hasta el día siguiente, cuando se espera que afloje.

Añadió que se seguirá manteniendo la alerta y se trabajará intensamente para que no pase de donde está, y explicó que a pesar de que la cabeza del incendio, en la C-14, se ha podido detener, hay dos flancos peligrosos, uno de ellos junto al río Brugent.

Puig ha indicado que se desconoce el origen del fuego aunque, por su parte, el alcalde de La Riba, Joan de Lapuente Lladó, ha asegurado que el incendio se ha producido a 900 metros del pueblo, "en una pista forestal" y ha insinuado que podría haber sido provocado.
Vecinos desalojados

Un total de 88 dotaciones terrestres de los Bomberos de la Generalitat y 14 medios aéreos han trabajado en la zona para sofocar este incendio, que es el más grave de lo que llevamos de verano en Cataluña. El fuego también ha provocado serios problemas en la red de transportes desde primera hora de la tarde del martes, especialmente en la línea ferroviaria de Renfe que se ha visto obligada a cortar la circulación de trenes de Alta Velocidad entre Lleida y Tarragona y de línea convencional entre Montblanc y La Plana.

Más de 4.500 viajeros se han visto afectados por este corte, 1.771 de ellos se encontraban ya en tránsito, por lo que Renfe ha puesto en marcha un dispositivo de transporte alternativo con una flota de 40 autobuses con 2.000 plazas que cubren el recorrido entre Lleida y Tarragona.

Además, las llamas obligaron a las dotaciones de los Bomberos a desalojar a varios centenares de personas de la zona. En la tarde del martes se han evacuado a 75 personas de los refugios juveniles de Els Massets y Els Almogavers mientras que a media tarde los bomberos también han tenido que desalojar las urbanizaciones Roques Roges y Mas Gassons así como dos naves de la papelera de Picamoixions y la empresa Newhart.

----------


## sergi1907

El incendio de La Riba, en fase de control
Cerca de 90 dotaciones de Bomberos han trabajado durante toda la noche para acotar la zona de peligro | Se ha restablecido la circulación del AVE 

Tarragona. (EP).- El incendio que ha quemado más de 300 hectáreas de vegetación en La Riba (Tarragona) se encuentra en fase de control, según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat. Cerca de 90 dotaciones de Bomberos han trabajado durante toda la noche para acotar la zona del incendio. El fuego obligó a desalojar dos naves de una papelera de Picamoixons, la empresa Newhart y las urbanizaciones Roques Vermelles y Mas Gassons, además de unas 75 personas de dos casas de colonias.

La Direcció General de Protecció Civil (DGPC) de la Generalitat ha desactivado, a las 07.10 horas, la fase de alerta del Plaseqcat (Pla dEmergències Exterior del Sector Químic de Catalunya), dado que el incendio forestal de La Riba se encuentra en fase de control y la empresa Alcover Química SA está segura.

Los Bomberos han restablecido la circulación del AVE que ayer se interrumpió de forma indefinida entre entre Lleida y el Camp de Tarragona, así como el servicio de la línea convencional entre Montblanc y La Plana, por lo que se puso en marcha un servicio alternativo de transporte.

El fuego, del que se recibió el primer aviso a las 14.03 horas del martes, se inició en el punto kilométrico 2,5 de la carretera TV-7044, y ha obligado a cortar igualmente esta vía y la C-14 entre Alcover y Vilaverd.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...e-control.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/20110720/local/con...107201058.html
http://www.extremaduraaldia.com/extr...io/129032.html

*Controlado el incendio de Oliva de Mérida*

*Para evitar posibles reproducciones, continúan trabajando en ese punto 5 retenes y 4 camiones.*

Los efectivos del Plan de Lucha contra los Incendios Forestales de Extremadura (Infoex) lograron controlar anoche el incendio declarado cerca de las 14.30 horas, en la localidad pacense de Oliva de Mérida.

Tras una tarde de intenso trabajo, en la que se desplazaron hasta la zona siete medios aéreos tanto de la Junta de Extremadura como del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Rural y Marino, finalmente los efectivos del Infoex lo dieron por controlado en torno a las diez de la noche.

Como es habitual y para evitar posibles reproducciones, continúan trabajando en ese punto 5 retenes y 4 camiones, al tiempo que se están llevando a cabo las tareas necesarias para determinar la extensión afectada por el fuego.

*Visita de Monago*



El presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, José Antonio Monago, se desplazó anoche al término municipal de Oliva de Mérida para conocer las labores de extinción del incendio declarado a primera hora de la tarde en la zona.

El responsable del Ejecutivo extremeño llegó sobre las 23,30 horas a la zona, donde estuvo acompañado por el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía, José Antonio Echávarri, y fue informado de la situación por el mando encargado de la lucha contra incendios forestales (Infoex).

Además, el presidente mantuvo un encuentro con los integrantes de uno de los retenes que intervinieron para evitar la propagación del fuego. En el transcurso de su visita Monago se entrevistó con algunos de los propietarios de los terrenos afectados por el incendio y se interesó por los daños sufridos.

----------


## REEGE

*El primer gran incendio forestal del verano arrasa 150 hectáreas.
Siete miembros de un retén sufren heridas leves en la extinción, que contó con 80 especialistas, y desalojan el Club de Golf y dos fincas.*
El primer gran incendio del verano en Córdoba, registrado ayer a media mañana en la zona conocida como Cerro Vértice, junto a la carretera de Cerro Muriano a Los Villares, arrasó 150 hectáreas de matorral y pinar; llevó al desalojo preventivo de dos fincas y el club de Golf de Los Villares, y causó heridas leves a los siete componentes de un retén de especialistas durante los trabajos de extinción. El incendio se dio por estabilizado a media tarde, aunque los efectivos aún permanecían anoche en la zona trabajando para su definitivo control y extinción. 

El incendio fue detectado a las 11.33 horas de la mañana por un equipo móvil del dispositivo para la Prevención y Extinción de Incendios en Andalucía, el Plan Infoca, y localizado en el paraje conocido como Cerro Vértice, junto a la cantera del mismo nombre, al oeste de la N-432. Casi al mismo tiempo, el Servicio de Emergencias 112 comenzó a recibir avisos de ciudadanos alertando de la existencia del fuego --el humo pudo divisarse durante horas desde la ciudad--, por lo que se dio aviso al propio Infoca, a Bomberos, Policía Local, Nacional, Guardia Civil y Protección Civil. 


MEDIOS TERRESTRES Y AEREOS.
Para las tareas de extinción del incendio, cuyas causas se encuentra en investigación --el Infoca tampoco informó de si se había apreciado más de un foco-- se dispuso un despliegue de hasta 80 especialistas del dispositivo, procedentes de ocho retenes de especialistas, tres grupos de apoyo y dos brigadas de refuerzo helitransportadas, además de cuatro vehículos autobomba, la unidad móvil de Meteorología y Transmisiones (UMMT) y el equipo sanitario propio del dispositivo. Junto a ellos se movilizaron hasta 13 aeronaves: cinco aviones --uno de coordinación y vigilancia, dos anfibios y dos de carga en tierra-- y ocho helicópteros --cinco de transporte y extinción, y tres de gran capacidad--. 

La dificultad en los trabajos de extinción vino dada por la orografía de la zona, una zona escarpada y pedregosa que impidió el trabajo de la maquinaria pesada en el perímetro para realizar cortafuegos, por lo que se tuvo que intervenir "a mano", según informó el Infoca. Además, aunque la fuerza del viento no fue excesiva, su presencia añadió otro elemento en contra, ayudando a que el fuego corriera con rapidez por el matorral, muy seco ya en esta época del año. 


ALCANZADOS POR EL FUEGO.
Precisamente el viento, aunque no se especificaron las causas, pudo ser el motivo de que los siete miembros de un retén --compuesto por seis especialistas y un técnico-- fueran alcanzados por las llamas, sufriendo heridas leves de escasa consideración, consistentes en quemaduras superficiales en cara y brazos. Los heridos fueron atendidos por el propio equipo sanitario del dispositivo --participa cuando intervienen más de 50 efectivos-- y no requirieron baja médica. 

Casi siete horas después de ser detectado el incendio y de que comenzaran los trabajos de extinción, a las 18.15 horas el Infoca lo dio por estabilizado e informó de que el terreno afectado, compuesto por matorral y pinar, tenía una extensión de 150 hectáreas, "siempre según una primera estimación del perímetro y pendiente este dato de una medición definitiva". Los efectivos, no obstante, permanecieron trabajando en la zona a pesar de la evolución favorable del incendio, que a la hora en la que se dio por estabilizado ya no presentaba frentes activos que hicieran avanzar el fuego "libremente". El Infoca añadió que las labores proseguirán hasta el definitivo control y extinción. 

Aunque el dispositivo no consideró en ningún momento que hubiera peligro de que el incendio avanzara hacia ningún nucleo de población, la Guardia Civil procedió al desalojo preventivo del Club de Golf y de dos fincas. De su lado, el grupo de Pronto Auxilio de la urbanización las Siete Fincas, próxima al lugar, se presentó en el siniestro, aunque no fue necesaria su intervención, explicó su coordinador, Juan José Jiménez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ALCANZADOS POR EL FUEGO.
> Precisamente el viento, aunque no se especificaron las causas, pudo ser el motivo de que los siete miembros de un retén --compuesto por seis especialistas y un técnico-- fueran alcanzados por las llamas, sufriendo heridas leves de escasa consideración, consistentes en quemaduras superficiales en cara y brazos. Los heridos fueron atendidos por el propio *equipo sanitario del dispositivo --participa cuando intervienen más de 50 efectivos--* y no requirieron baja médica.


Eso quiere decir que cuando hay menos de 50 efectivos, *¿están abandonados a su suerte? ¿Qué pasa si ocurre algo?* Como les pase algo, hasta que quieran llegar los helicópteros, ambulancias de SVA, etc... puede ser demasiado tarde.

Qué vergüenza  :Mad: , encima que se juegan la vida por apagar un incendio que algún indeseable le ha dado la gana hacer en el 99% de los casos, encima no tienen ni una sola ambulancia para poder atender cualquier incidencia: deshidratación, inhalación de mucho humo, golpe de calor, quemaduras...  :Frown: 

Luego, pasa lo que pasa  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Eso quiere decir que cuando hay menos de 50 efectivos, *¿están abandonados a su suerte? ¿Qué pasa si ocurre algo?* Como les pase algo, hasta que quieran llegar los helicópteros, ambulancias de SVA, etc... puede ser demasiado tarde.
> 
> Qué vergüenza , encima que se juegan la vida por apagar un incendio que algún indeseable le ha dado la gana hacer en el 99% de los casos, encima no tienen ni una sola ambulancia para poder atender cualquier incidencia: deshidratación, inhalación de mucho humo, golpe de calor, quemaduras... 
> 
> Luego, pasa lo que pasa


Pues no sé, creo que no es del todo así.

Cuando nosotros subíamos a apagar un incendio en la cumbre, en Gran Canaria, siempre íbamos con el camión antiincendios y la ambulancia, a no se que otra Agrupación ya hubiera llevado la suya. Y nunca subíamos muchos, más que nada porque en la agrupación no llegábamos a 30 voluntarios.

Por otro lado, en casi cualquier incendio se alcanzan los 50 efectivos en nada. Entre cuadrillas de forestales, PC, GC, etc.

----------


## REEGE

*El MARM destina más de 8 millones de euros en 17 aeronaves para colaborar en la lucha contra incendios forestales. 
22/07/2011*
En total, el Ministerio cuenta con 70 aeronaves para dar apoyo a las Comunidades Autónomas, distribuidas en 38 bases situadas en 30 provincias, desde junio hasta octubre, época de mayor peligro de incendios forestales

El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado hoy un acuerdo para la contratación por emergencia de 17 aeronaves para apoyar a las comunidades autónomas en la lucha contra incendios forestales por un importe total de 8.368.893 euros.

Se trata de 9 aviones de carga en tierra de 3.100 litros de capacidad, 4 aviones anfibios de 3.100 litros, 2 aviones de comunicaciones y observación y 2 helicópteros bombarderos de 4.500 litros de capacidad.

Como en años anteriores, la Administración General del Estado refuerza la labor de las comunidades autónomas, competentes en la materia, dado el riesgo de incendios forestales en España.

Para dar este apoyo, el MARM cuenta con 70 aeronaves, distribuidas en 38 bases situadas en 30 provincias, desde junio hasta octubre, época de mayor peligro de incendios forestales, para lo que ha destinado un total de 80 millones de euros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado hoy un acuerdo para la contratación por emergencia de 17 aeronaves para apoyar a las comunidades autónomas en la lucha contra incendios forestales por un importe total de 8.368.893 euros.
> 
> Se trata de 9 aviones de carga en tierra de 3.100 litros de capacidad, 4 aviones anfibios de 3.100 litros, 2 aviones de comunicaciones y observación y 2 helicópteros bombarderos de 4.500 litros de capacidad.


Bueno, no está mal  :Smile: 

Aunque mejor sería si esas 17 aeronaves, fueran como ésta:



Entre los 3.000 litros de un anfibio y los 90.000 litros del Boeing Supertanker, prefiero evidentemente al *Supertanker que lleva 30 veces más agua que un anfibio*  :Cool: 

Ante un incendio, mandas a esos 17 Supertankers uno detrás de otro en fila india, y listo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

La Dirección General de Protección Civil de la Generalitat ha advertido este lunes del alto riesgo de incendio forestal en el tercio sur de Catalunya y recomienda extremar las precauciones

Según ha informado en un comunicado, este área se verá afectada por la entrada de vientos de componente noroeste, una baja humedad y temperaturas alta que superarán los 30 grados. 

Protección Civil ha emitido un aviso de prealerta del Infocat en el Baix Camp, Baix Ebre, Ribera d'Ebre, Montsià, Priorat, Terra Alta (Tarragona), Garrigues, Noguera y Segrià (Lleida), y ha anulado las autorizaciones para hacer fuego en las comarcas tarraconenses del Baix Camp, Baix Ebre y Ribera d'Ebre.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr.../sur/catalunya

Este viento que sopla ahora tan cálido y seco no me gusta nada :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este viento que sopla ahora tan cálido y seco *no me gusta nada*


Y peor aún lo seco que está el pasto y los pirómanos que por ahí hay sueltos... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este viento que sopla ahora tan cálido y seco no me gusta nada


Todo lo contrarío de aquí.
El viento que nos acompaña es fresco y húmedo, lo que baja considerablemente el riesgo de incendio.

----------


## sergi1907

El problema es que al calor y el viento hay que sumar que hay muchas zonas con árboles caídos por culpa de la nevada del año pasado.
La mayor parte no se han limpiado y eso puede acabar siendo una bomba.

----------


## REEGE

Controlado un incendio que quemó 25 hectáreas de monte raso en A Mezquita.
 
Santiago de Compostela, 4 ago (EFE).- Un incendio forestal que ha quemado unas 25 hectáreas de monte raso en el Ayuntamiento orensano de A Mezquita ha quedado controlado esta tarde, informó la Consellería de Medio Rural.

El fuego, que se originó en la parroquia de Pereiro a las 16:39 horas de hoy, quedó controlado sobre las 19:16 horas de esta tarde.

En las labores para apagar el fuego trabajaron siete helicópteros, ocho brigadas, dos patrullas de vigilancia, tres motobombas y tres agentes forestales.

----------


## sergi1907

La entrada de fuertes vientos de poniente hará bajar el índice de humedad y aumentará el peligro de fuego en el Ebro, Tarragona y sur de Lleida

 La Dirección General de Protección Civil (DGPC) de la Generalitat ha emitido este lunes un aviso de prealerta del plan Infocat por el alto riesgo de incendio en Ponent y en el tercio sur de Catalunya. La entrada de fuertes vientos de poniente, muy secos, provocarán una importante bajada de las humedades haciendo aumentar el peligro de fuego especialmente en las Tierras del Ebro, Tarragona y sur de Lleida. Por este motivo se pide extremar la vigilancia y la precaución entre la una de la tarde y las ocho de la tarde de este lunes 8 de agosto en las comarcas del Alt Camp, Anoia, Baix Camp, Baix Ebre, Conca de Barberà , Garrigues, Montsià, Noguera, Pla d'Urgell, Priorat, Ribera d'Ebre, Segarra, Segrià, Terra Alta y Urgell. Desde el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de Cataluña (CECAT), de la Dirección General de Protección Civil, se hace un seguimiento continuado de la situación, especialmente en los ámbitos de mayor vulnerabilidad y población de las comarcas antes indicadas. Recordar que, en caso de detectar indicios de incendio forestal, hay que llamar al 112 y alejarse de la zona.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...talunya/ponent

----------


## REEGE

*Extinguido un incendio en una zona boscosa de Retuerta del Bullaque (Ciudad Real) junto al Parque de Cabañeros.*

EUROPA PRESS. 08.08.2011
Un incendio originado a las 22.30 horas de este domingo en una zona boscosa de Retuerta del Bullaque (Ciudad Real) ha quedado extinguido a las 3.00 horas por efectivos del Cuerpo de Bomberos con base en el Parque Nacional de Cabañeros.

Según han informado a Europa Press fuentes del Ayuntamiento, el incendio ha arrasado una hectárea de terreno de vegetación autóctona conformada por alcornoque y madroño.

Según las mismas fuentes, por lo complicado del acceso al paraje incendiado, conocido como 'El Recodo', y las horas de la tarde en la que quedó declarado el incendio, hacen indicar que "pudo ser provocado".

----------


## ben-amar

*Un Ayuntamiento confía Medio Ambiente a un condenado por un incendio forestal*

http://www.elpais.com/
El concejal provocó cuatro fuegos que quemaron cinco hectáreas de arbolado y matorral en 2001
Los regionalistas dudan que Lantarón Pérez sea "la persona más idónea para gestionar" el área
EFE Santander 10 AGO 2011 - 20:01 CET

El independiente Francisco Raúl Calderón y alcalde de Las Rozas de Valdearroyo (Cantabria) ha nombrado concejal de Medio Ambiente a un edil condenado en sentencia firme por un delito de incendio forestal, tras haber provocado en 2001 cuatro fuegos que quemaron cinco hectáreas de arbolado y matorral.

Según ha denunciado hoy el Partido Regionalista de Cantabria (PRC), el alcalde de Las Rozas ha delegado en su socio de Gobierno, el único edil del PP, José Carlos Lantarón Pérez, las competencias de Medio Ambiente, Urbanismo y Obras Públicas, así como la primera Tenencia de Alcaldía. Los regionalistas ponen en cuestión que Lantarón Pérez sea "la persona más idónea para gestionar una área tan sensible para el municipio", como es la de Medio Ambiente.

Juan Carlos Lantarón Pérez fue condenado el 6 de febrero de 2006 a seis meses de cárcel y al pago de una multa de 1.800 euros, tras declararse culpable de un delito de incendio forestal minutos antes de que comenzara la vista con Jurado en la que iba a ser juzgado.

El nuevo concejal de Medio Ambiente reconoció ante el presidente del tribunal que el 4 de noviembre de 2001 prendió cuatro fuegos en cuatro puntos diferentes del municipio, que quemaron 0,4 hectáreas de pinos y 1,88 de matorral en el monte Hijedo y 1,88 hectáreas de robles y 0,88 de pinos en el monte Dehesa y Aviejadas.

La sentencia condenó además al acusado a indemnizar con 4.713 euros al Ayuntamiento de Las Rozas de Valdearroyo por los daños causados a los montes del municipio y con 204 euros al Gobierno de Cantabria por el dinero que costó apagar los fuegos.

El monte Hijedo es una de las masas boscosas más importantes de Cantabria, cuya protección como parque natural ha sido demandada en varias ocasiones por Greenpeace y Ecologistas en Acción.

Desde las elecciones de mayo, las Rozas de Valdearroyo está gobernado por el colectivo Ciudadanos para el Progreso de Valdearroyo (tres ediles) y el PP (1 edil), que forman mayoría frente a los tres concejales del PRC en la oposición.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No se si os habéis dando cuenta, de los pocos incendios forestales que estamos teniendo este año. Yademás, los que ha habido, tampoco, han sido muy grandes. El otro día, ohí en las noticias, que este verano hasta la fecha, el nº de incendios se había reducido un 60% respecto al año anterior, es decir 2010.

Aún recuerdo aquel año que ardió media Galicia...fue un pena... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> No se si os habéis dando cuenta, de los pocos incendios forestales que estamos teniendo este año. Yademás, *los que ha habido, tampoco, han sido muy grandes.* El otro día, ohí en las noticias, que este verano hasta la fecha, el nº de incendios se había reducido un 60% respecto al año anterior, es decir 2010.
> 
> Aún recuerdo aquel año que ardió media Galicia...fue un pena...


Ha habido uno que se ha soplado 500 Has, eso no es pequeño, precisamente. :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ha habido uno que se ha soplado 500 Has, eso no es pequeño, precisamente.


Sí, dos o tres, pero el resto han sido, 25, 50, o 75. No como otras veces que decían "las llamas asolaron 1.500Has... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí, dos o tres, pero el resto han sido, 25, 50, o 75. No como otras veces que *dicían* "las llamas asolaron 1.500Has...


¿mande que?  :EEK!:  :Cool:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿mande que?


Jejejejejejejeje :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Eso me pasa por revisar los mensajes antes de postearlos.

----------


## sergi1907

Murcia, 19 ago (EFE).- El incendio declarado anoche en una zona forestal de Cartagena aledaña al Club de Golf de La Manga, en la zona de Atamaría y Monte de las Cenizas, se encuentra "estabilizado", ha informado hoy el consejero de presidencia, Manuel Campos.

Campos, en declaraciones a Onda Regional, ha indicado que la situación es "mucho mejor de lo que pensábamos a las 6 de la madrugada", pero por el momento no está controlado, lo que se producirá en las próximas horas gracias a la intervención de medios aéreos de la Comunidad Autónoma y de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia.

La población de los pueblos de Atamaría y Portmán, que fueron desalojados esta madrugada a un polideportivo de La Unión, han desayunado esta mañana y se encuentran atendidos por efectivos de Protección Civil, que han montado un hospital de campaña, donde se ha atendido a algún ciudadano por inhalación de humo, si bien el fuego en ningún momento ha llegado a sus viviendas.

El incendio se declaró en una zona forestal aledaña al Club de Golf de La Manga alrededor de las 22.49 horas, pero se extendió hacia Portmán, por lo que obligó a desalojar a los vecinos de esta población unionense, que han sido refugiados en el Pabellón Polideportivo de La Unión.

La dirección del viento ha sido determinante para que no afectara a las instalaciones del hotel de lujo de La Manga, donde no se tuvo que desalojar a nadie.

El impacto ambiental de este incendio forestal es muy importante, ya que se ha declarado en el parque de Calblanque, Monte de las Cenizas y Peña del Águila, de gran importancia en su diversidad biológica y por la presencia de numerosos endemismos botánicos, lo que le ha servido la protección por la legislación de la Comunidad Autónoma de Murcia (Ley de Ordenación y Protección del Territorio de la Región de Murcia de 1992) como Parque Natural.

Además, está declarado LIC (Lugar de Importancia Comunitaria) y se ha propuesto su declaración como Reserva de la biosfera por la Unesco.

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/estabil...081244016.html

----------


## REEGE

*INCENDIO-CIUDAD REAL 
Más de 70 personas y 18 medios logran controlar un incendio en Ciudad Real.* 
Ciudad Real, 19 ago (EFE).- Un total de 18 medios terrestres y aéreos y un dispositivo humano compuesto por 71 personas han logrado hoy extinguir en El Molinillo, en el término municipal de Retuerta del Bullaque, un incendio que ha afectado a una zona de arbolado.
Según han informado hoy a Efe fuentes del Servicio de Extinción de Incendios de Castilla-La Mancha (Infocam), el aviso del incendio se recibió entorno a las 13:00 horas a través del servicio de emergencias 112 y una hora más tarde ha podido quedar controlado.

La rapidez en la actuación del dispositivo de extinción de incendios ha sido fundamental para evitar que el incendio cobrara mayores dimensiones.

De hecho, hasta el lugar se han desplazado 3 helicópteros, 1 avión de coordinación, 4 vehículos autobombas, 4 retenes terrestres, 2 retenes helitransportados, 2 patrullas de vigilancia y extinción y 2 equipos de coordinación y extinción y varias máquinas pesadas que han movilizado a un total de 71 personas.

Según fuentes del Infocam, en la zona del incendio aún permanece un retén de incendios compuesto por siete personas, que se encuentra enfriando los posibles puntos calientes que pudieran provocar que el incendio se reavivara.

Por el momento, los técnicos del Infocam no han podido perimetrar la zona afectada por el fuego para determinar el número de hectáreas quemadas, ni tampoco han podido determinar las causas que lo han provocado.

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.COMEspaña
Viernes, 19/8/2011, 17:20 h
http://www.elpais.com/
El fuego destruye parte del Parque Natural de Calblanque

JAVIER RUIZ - Murcia - 19/08/2011

"Las llamas han devastado esta noche el valioso paraje de la Peña del Águila". Lo ha confirmado el alcalde del municipio más cercano, el de La Unión (Murcia). Francisco Bernabé denuncia que "todo apunta a que el incendio ha sido intencionado". En todo caso, El Parque Regional de Calblanque, Monte de las Cenizas y Peña del Águila, situado a caballo entre los municipios murcianos de Cartagena y La Unión y uno de los más importantes de la Región de Murcia por sus valores medioambientales, ha sufrido esta noche un durísimo golpe.
Bernabé ha asegurado en una entrevista a la Cadena Ser que el fuego ha calcinado cientos de hectáreas. En línea similar, el delegado del Gobierno en Murcia, Rafael González Tovar, ha avanzado que podría alcanzar unas 500 hectáreas, aunque ha precisado que son cifras estimativas. González Tovar ha añadido que la situación es el de una cierta estabilización, pero no se puede decir que el incendio esté controlado.

Bomberos, emergencias e incluso la UME han trabajado durante toda la madrugada pero el fuerte viento ha convertido un frente de llamas inicial de 100 metros, según las primeras informaciones, en uno de hasta ocho kilómetros. El fuerte viento y la orografía han dificultado su trabajo.

Además casi 1.500 personas han sido evacuadas durante la madrugada de la población de Portmán y zonas próximas ante el rápido avance de un incendio de nivel dos que se declaró anoche a las once en los alrededores del campo de golf de La Manga. Los evacuados han sido alojados en tres recintos de La Unión. El fuego ha amenazado un conjunto de casas diseminadas en la zona de Atamaría y las viviendas más cercanas a la playa en Portmán. Allí se ha realizado una quema controlada para frenar el avance de las llamas.

El director general de Seguridad Ciudadana y Emergencias, Luis Gestoso ha informado de que se ha habilitado un teléfono de información (el 968 337 859) para los familiares de los desalojados, donde recibirán ayuda para su localización en los distintos campamentos.

El parque de Calblanque, Monte de las Cenizas y Peña del Águila se encuentra situado en las inmediaciones del Mar Menor, en la Región de Murcia, en el sector oriental de la Sierra minera de Cartagena y La Unión. Por la importancia de su diversidad biológica y la presencia de flora y fauna autóctona está protegido como Parque Natural. Además, está declarado LIC (Lugar de Importancia Comunitaria), y recientemente, se ha propuesto su declaración como Reserva de la biosfera por la Unesco. La zona es además un foco de atracción turística por la calidad de sus playas vírgenes y las zonas boscosas de alrededor. En la zona de Peña del Águila el espacio natural colinda con una gran urbanización y varios campos de golf. La revisión anunciada en febrero de 2010 del PGMO de Cartagena permitió la recalificación de terrenos colindantes del Parque. Debido al alto valor ecológico de la zona afectada, y al gran impacto ambiental de algunas urbanizaciones proyectadas, la Asociación ecologista ANSE denunció la situación.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola a todos. 
Os escribo desde Arévalo tras no dormir en toda la noche por el incendio.
Vivo, cuando voy a Murcia, en una urbanización sita a menos de un kilómetro del inicio del fuego y por suerte para muchos el viento fuerte que soplaba lo hacía en dirección contraria a donde vivo. En fin, que tuvimos mucha suerte que no rolase.
Tengo fotos de esta mañana que ya os subiré. No pude pensar por la noche en el foro lo siento, no hice fotos.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Perdiguera.

Me alegro que hayas tenido suerte. Puede ser un final de mes complicado, ya que las temperaturas no dejan de subir además del viento y de la que más que posible intervención de los pirómanos.

----------


## ben-amar

Me alegro de que no hayas problemas serios.Hay que tener ojo avizor ahora con estas temperaturas.

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos. 
> Os escribo desde Arévalo tras no dormir en toda la noche por el incendio.
> Vivo, cuando voy a Murcia, en una urbanización sita a menos de un kilómetro del inicio del fuego y por suerte para muchos el viento fuerte que soplaba lo hacía en dirección contraria a donde vivo. En fin, que tuvimos mucha suerte que no rolase.
> Tengo fotos de esta mañana que ya os subiré. No pude pensar por la noche en el foro lo siento, no hice fotos.



Las fotos son lo de menos.

Lo importante es que tus cosas, las de los tuyos y tú y los tuyos estéis bien.

----------


## REEGE

El SEPRONA cree que el incendio de Cartagena fue intencionado. 
A 800 metros del complejo residencial La Manga Club ha sido hallado un artefacto casero integrado por cabezas de fósforo envueltas en una tela arpillera.
Los vecinos de Portmán ya pueden regresar a sus casas.
Un incendio cerca de Cartagena obliga a desalojar a más de 2.500 personas.
EFE  |  Murcia  | Actualizado el 21/08/2011 a las 13:37 horas 

Agentes del Equipo de Investigación de Causas de Incendios Forestales del SEPRONA ha hallado indicios de que el incendio de la sierra de Atamaría (Murcia) fue provocado, ya que se ha encontrado un artefacto casero integrado por cabezas de fósforo, han informado fuentes próximas a la investigación.

Los miembros del equipo emplearon la técnica del Método de las Evidencias Físicas (M.E.F) permite reconstruir la evolución de un incendio forestal a través del estudio del comportamiento del fuego, hasta poder determinar su punto de origen y, una vez en él, clasificar la causa que lo provocó e identificar al autor o, al menos, su móvil.

En este caso, se ha hallado, a 800 metros del complejo residencial La Manga Club, en Cartagena, un artefacto casero integrado por cabezas de fósforo envueltas en una tela arpillera, que determinarían la causa del incendio forestal.

El equipo acordonó el foco y trabajó con GPS, higrómetro, anemómetro, altímetro, sacó fotografías del lugar y contrasta en estos momentos los hallazgos con las declaraciones de los testigos del incendio para averiguar si alguien ha visto salir de la zona algún vehículo.

El incendio, que comenzó el pasado jueves, ha calcinado unas 420 hectáreas y, por el momento, no se ha dado por controlado.

*Fuente:antena3.com*

----------


## sergi1907

Activada la alerta por riesgo de incendio en toda Catalunya excepto en los Pirineos

La Dirección General de Protección Civil de la Generalitat ha activado la fase de alerta del plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales (INFOCAT) ante la entrada de vientos, la sequía acumulada y las altas temperaturas previstas.

EUROPA PRESS | 26/08/2011 10:19 

Este viernes, las zonas con riesgo más alto de incendio son las comarcas de l'Anoia, Conca de Barberà, Alt Camp, Priorat, Terra Alta y Baix Ebre, habiendo también un riesgo alto en la Catalunya Central, Barcelona, Tarragona, Terres de l'Ebre, Lleida (excepto las comarcas de Vall d'Aran, Alta Ribagorça, Pallars Sobirà y Garrotxa), y Girona, Ripollès y Garrotxa, según un comunicado de Protección Civil. 

A pesar de que el Servicio Meteorológico de Catalunya (SMC) no prevé que la situación obligue a emitir un aviso de situación meteorológica por riesgo de vientos, se espera la entrada de vientos de poniente y Mestral (viernes y sábado) y la Tramontana (sábado) que podrían llegar a rachas de 50 a 60 km/h y que soplarán de forma sostenida en torno a los 30 km/h. 

Estos vientos, a pesar de que no llegan a superar el límite para decretar una situación de riesgo por viento, sí suponen un componente de riesgo muy elevado en el caso de que produzca un incendio forestal. 

Por eso, se recomienda a la ciudadanía que, en la medida de lo posible, evite los desplazamientos a las zonas de más riesgo y, sobre todo, evite comportamientos que puedan ser de riesgo y puedan derivar en peligro de incendio. 

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/tarr...cepto/pirineos

----------


## embalses al 100%

También he visto que en la Cordillera Costero-Catalana, provincia de Barcelona, se está desarrollando una fuerte tormenta electrica, quizás sea por eso.

----------


## Luján

En España Directo, el programa de la sexta que acaba de comenzar, han puesto imágenes de un incendio a las puertas de Málaga.

en 20minutos.es: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1142521/0/

Otro en la ribera del Turia: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...314360294.html

Y muchos más.

----------


## sergi1907

Desde mi casa veo despegar los aviones del aeropuerto de Reus y ahora mismo acaban de salir dos de la lucha contra incendios.

Espero que tan sólo sea una salida rutinaria y no por algún incendio, ya que ahora mismo hace muchísimo viento.

----------


## perdiguera

Algunas fotos que hice el viernes 19-08-2011 de la zona del incendio de Cartagena.
Sólo pude hacer éstas ya que la carretera de acceso a Portman estaba cerrada por la Guardia Civil.
Podéis daros cuenta de lo cerca que estuvo de nuestra urbanización.













Los desgraciados que le prendieron fuego deberían haberse quedado ahí en el frente, dentro de él.
La Peña del Águila es, era, una zona de altísimo valor ecológico en una zona donde las especies arbóreas eran abundantes y extrañas en Europa, siendo lugar donde se reunían expertos en plantas raras para hacer investigaciones. Todo eso ahora se ha ido a tomar por ... por culpa de degenerados.

----------


## sergi1907

Estamos teniendo mucha suerte de que no se produzcan graves daños personales. En este caso el incendio se ha quedado muy cerca de una zona poblada y en el caso de La Riba en Tarragona se quedó a menos de cien metros del pueblo.
Hasta que no ocurra una verdadera desgracia, no se pondrán unas penas en condiciones para los culpables.

----------


## Luján

> Estamos teniendo mucha suerte de que no se produzcan graves daños personales. En este caso el incendio se ha quedado muy cerca de una zona poblada y en el caso de La Riba en Tarragona se quedó a menos de cien metros del pueblo.
> Hasta que no ocurra una verdadera desgracia, no se pondrán unas penas en condiciones para los culpables.


Desgracias personales ya ha habido, y como si nada. Recuerda el incendio de Guadalajara hace unos años. 11 brigadistas.

----------


## perdiguera

> Desgracias personales ya ha habido, y como si nada. Recuerda el incendio de Guadalajara hace unos años. 11 brigadistas.


Por desgracia son bastantes más los que han muerto en los últimos años entre otros los de Horta de Sant Joan el año pasado.

----------


## Luján

> Por desgracia son bastantes más los que han muerto en los últimos años entre otros los de Horta de Sant Joan el año pasado.


Era por poner un ejemplo. Además, creo que ha sido el incendio con más víctimas mortales de los últimos años en España.

----------


## sergi1907

Y, por desgracia, los que quedan.
Pero creo que mientras no se queme un pueblo o urbanización entera, no seremos conscientes de lo que supone un incendio y los pirómanos seguirán actuando impunemente.

----------


## sergi1907

Un incendio se ha declarado otra vez cerca de mi casa, aún no sé dónde puede ser pero veo un helicóptero cargar agua del mar.

El humo se ve detrás de este edificio


El helicóptero haciendo viajes

----------


## ceheginero joven

El incendio declarado por un rayo en la Sierra de Burete, situada en el término municipal de Cehegín, ha quedado en un conato, según han informado fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en un comunicado.

Los hechos se han producido, sobre las 18.19 horas, en un paraje conocido como la Plaza de los pastores, después de que la caída de un rayo provocara un incendio en una zona de pinos, en la que podría ser fácil que se propagaran las llamas.

Al lugar han acudido bomberos de Caravaca de la Cruz, efectivos de la Guardia Civil, el helicóptero de la Dirección de Emergencias con base en Alcantarilla y VIR de Caravaca de la Cruz, con un agente medioambiental. Sin embargo, finalmente sólo se han quedado diez metros cuadrados de monte y los efectivos se han retirado del lugar.


Fuente:http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/sucesos/2010/10/09/incendio-declarado-cehegin-queda-finalmente-conato/275649.html

Pues no me he enterado, simplemente lo he oido en la tele... Espero que no se haya quemado mucho...

Un triste saludo  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tiene que haber un incendio hoy, esta tarde, cerca de aquí de Sevilla capital porque hay una neblina de humo que cubre la ciudad, y además huele a quemado, pero quemado, de campo.

----------


## sergi1907

Hasta 150 operarios y 35 medios se encuentran trabajando en las labores de extinción de un incendio declarado en el término municipal de Cañada del Hoyo (Cuenca), cerca del paraje de Los Oteros, junto a las lagunas de la localidad, originado a las 16.20 horas de esta tarde por causas que aún se desconocen.

En un principio se movilizaron 57 efectivos y 13 medios para trabajar en la zona, pero la dificultad para controlar las llamas ha provocado que se triplicaran los operarios, que en estos momentos trabajan sobre la zona de bosque de pino incendiada.

Según fuentes de la Consejería de Agricultura consultadas por Europa Press, en estos momentos se encuentran trabajando en la zona ocho helicópteros, cinco aviones de carga en tierra, dos aviones anfibio, un helicóptero de vigilancia, una Brigada de Refuerzo, cuatro vehículos autobombas, cinco retenes terrestres --dos de ellos con autobomba-- y dos equipos de maquinaria pesada.

También se han unido a las labores de extinción cuatro retenes helitransportados, una patrulla de vigilancia y extinción, una unidad móvil de meteorología y una nave de coordinación e información.

http://diariocuenca.com/__n2175318__..._del_Hoyo.html

----------


## sergi1907

Esta mañana, se ha producido la llegada de 17 medios aéreos, que aún así no han podido impedir que el fuego avance hacia Calahonda y Ojén.

Las primeras luces del alba dejaban ver un atisbo de esperanza. Con ellas, llegaban los medios aéreos, hasta 17, que han permitido comenzar a controlar el incendio declarado en Mijas. Helicópteros e hidroaviones, ayudan a los medios de extinción que han estado trabajando toda la noche sin parar, con retenes de provincias colindantes, y a los que se sumaron 10 retenes del Infoca.

Pese a todo, la batalla contra el fuego sigue abierta con crudeza en dos frentes, ya que las llamas avanzan hacia Calahonda y Ojén. Anoche se había desalojado a 200 personas, hoy ya se sabe que un número indeterminado de viviendas calcinadas. El domingo especialmente caluroso, con un terral intenso, fue el detonante de la tragedia. La chispa de este incendio de Mijas saltó cerca de las 21.00 horas de ayer domingo en el paraje de Entrerríos-Fuente Téjar, en la Sierra de Mijas.
Poco después, las llamas, avivadas por el fuerte viento, de componente norte y con rachas superiores a los 40 Km/h, eran perfectamente visibles desde los municipios de alrededor y desde la cercana autovía A-7, como antorchas gigantescas iluminando la noche en una imagen dantesca. Centenares de casas diseminadas y un centro de tratamiento de drogodependencias tuvieron que ser desalojados por la proximidad del fuego, que anoche ya se confirmaba como el más grave del verano y uno de los peores que se recuerdan.
La oscuridad no permitía que los medios aéreos pudieran actuar entonces, de manera que todo el trabajo se tenía que hacer a pie del terreno. Hasta el paraje se desplazaron, en primer lugar, los efectivos del plan Infoca de Málaga, con unos sesenta especialistas, repartidos en seis retenes, tres camiones, un vehículo nodriza y una brigada. Pero la gravedad de la situación obligó a solicitar refuerzos, que llegaron en dos frentes: por una parte, del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos (CPB), dependiente de la Diputación de Málaga, con efectivos desplazados desde Coín. Y de otra, por bomberos de una decena de municipios de la Costa: Mijas, Málaga, Benalmádena, Fuengirola, Torremolinos y Marbella. También se incorporaron los servicios operativos de Mijas, con cisternas para apoyar las labores de extinción, así como agentes de la Policía Local de la localidad, de la Policía Autonómica y de la Guardia Civil.
Tres parajes ardiendo 
Pero las llamas seguían avanzando empujadas por el viento y los responsables de Infoca tuvieron que solicitar refuerzos a las provincias de Cádiz y Granada, para continuar con las labores de extinción, que se han prolongado durante toda la noche, según informó un portavoz del operativo.
Estas fuentes aseguraron que la evolución dependía en gran medida de que amainara la brisa, que estaba dificultando mucho las labores de extinción. El incendio afectó a una amplia extensión de terreno, formada por tres parajes: Entrerríos, Camino de la Matriche y Fuente de la Teja, en plena Sierra de Mijas. Todos ellos cuentan con numerosos diseminados, de manera que una de las primeras medidas fue el desalojo preventivo de un centenar de casas de campo, aunque muchas se encontraban deshabitadas en esos momentos. Al parecer algunas casas resultaron afectadas por las llamas, aunque este extremo no pudo ser confirmado al cierre de esta edición. Los vecinos se afanaron en sacar las pertenencias de valor y sobre todo en poner a salvo a los animales, entre ellos numerosos caballos y perros. Además, se evacuó un centro de rehabilitación de drogodependientes, que estaba ocupado en ese momento por 26 personas. Los agentes acudieron también a desalojar el colegio Ecos, en Marbella, en el que no había nadie.
El equipo de gobierno del Ayuntamiento de Mijas, prácticamente al completo, se desplazó hasta la zona afectada. El Consistorio informó de que se había desalojado a 200 personas, que fueron realojados en el polideportivo de Las Lagunas, y también se habilitó el de Las Cañadas por si fuese necesario dar cabida a más vecinos. A su vez, los caballos, al menos medio centenar de ejemplares, fueron trasladados al Hipódromo de Mijas.
De madrugada las llamas habían aumentado la intensidad. Viajaban a gran velocidad sobre las copas de los árboles y ya estaban a las puertas de los términos municipales de Marbella y Ojén, en este último cerca de un paraje que es conocido por albergar la residencia de verano del cantante Julio Iglesias.
La delegada del Gobierno, Remedios Martel, y el delegado de Medio Ambiente, Francisco Fernández España, acudieron hasta el lugar y acompañaron a algunos de los vecinos afectados y a los responsables de dirigir el operativo. Martel se mostró impresionada por las dimensiones del suceso. «Es difícil no estremecerse al ver la intensidad de las llamas, pero tenemos los medios humanos trabajando y con las primeras luces empezarán a trabajar los medios aéreos», comentó, y destacó que las condiciones climatológicas estaban agravando la situación: «Es la regla del 30: viento de más de 30 km/h; temperaturas por encima de 30 grados y humedad relativa por debajo del 30%». En concreto, Martel comentó que el termómetro marcaba 32 grados, con rachas de 40 km/h y un 25% de humedad.
Por su parte, Fernández España explicó que se trabajaba en dos frentes a la vez, con diez retenes, que se reforzarían durante la noche con otros llegados de provincias cercanas: en la zona sur, la más cercana a Marbella; y por el norte, donde se aproximaba a Ojén.



http://www.diariosur.es/20110912/cos...109120944.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso está siendo gordo con 300 personas desalojadas.
Lo he visto esta mañana en las noticias.
Espero que lo controlen pronto.

El sábado hubo uno en mi pueblo. Con poco quemado, pero en una parcela, que daba directamente con el pueblo. Se produjo, por alguien que iba por el carril, y echó una colilla, que prendió rápidamente el denso pasto. Por suerte en el pueblo cuentan con una autobomba, se desplazó rápidamente, y también en media hora llegaron los bomberos de Lora del Río. Se quemó la casa que había en la parcela, sin bajas de animales.

----------


## ben-amar

Situación en España.

Desde la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias se realiza el seguimiento de las situaciones de emergencia que tienen lugar en todo el territorio español, entre las que se incluyen los incendios forestales.

Así, durante la época de máximo riesgo (15 junio a 31 de Octubre); se publica diariamente en esta página el mapa con la previsión del Riesgo de Incendios Forestales. Además se realiza un Informe de incidencias por incendios forestales que se actualiza diariamente a las 11 horas y que contiene información relativa a los incendios con intervención de medios de extinción de la Administración General del Estado ocurridos en las pasadas 24 horas.

Por otra parte, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino publica información adicional relativa a todos los incendios ocurridos en el territorio nacional, que se puede consultar en la página correspondiente. 


Fuente: http://www.inforiesgos.es/es/riesgos...ion/incendios/

----------


## sergi1907

El sábado pude comprobar lo seco que está el terreno por la zona del sur de Tarragona y parte de Aragón.
Esperemos que vengan pronto las lluvias y el riesgo disminuya.

----------


## ben-amar

Es deseable que el riesgo disminuya, tambien deberia disminuir el numero de inconscientes que con su actitud provocan esos incendios.

----------


## sergi1907

Los bomberos, que han trabajado toda la noche, esperan la llegada de medios aéreos para sofocar el fuego.

R. S./C. M. | CALA LLONGA/IBIZA  Un gran incendio forestal que se declaró sobre las ocho de la tarde de ayer en Sol d´en Serra obligó anoche a evacuar a un millar de personas de la zona de Roca Llisa a las que se ofreció pasar la noche en el polideportivo de Santa Eulària, según informó un portavoz del 112, que agregó que debido a la gravedad de la situación se avisó a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias, cuya base está en Bétera (Valencia). La llegada de una brigada helitransportada se esperaba para las dos de la madrugada. Las llamas avanzaron a gran velocidad por montes cubiertos de pinar empujadas por el viento hacia la zona de Roca Llisa y podían observarse desde puntos muy alejados de la isla, como la ciudad de Ibiza, desde donde se veía una imponente columna de humo, según relataron testigos presenciales. El fuego avanzaba a las once de la noche hacia Cala Molí. La oscuridad impidió que los medios aéreos pudieran actuar, pero esta mañana se incorporarán a las tareas de extinción.

El servicio de emergencias 112 activó a las diez de la noche el nivel 2 del Plan especial de emergencias ante el riesgo de incendios forestales (Infobal), que se declara ante fuegos «que amenazan de manera grave y colectiva a personas y bienes» (la escala va de 0, la más leve, a 3, la más grave) y en el que se contemplan «medidas para la protección de las personas y de los bienes que puedan verse amenazados por el fuego».

Un portavoz del Ayuntamiento informó de que en la zona de Roca Llisa existen 800 viviendas, muchas de ellas segundas residencias que se utilizan para veranear, por lo que se decidió el desalojo como medida preventiva. Las personas evacuadas utilizaron sus propios vehículos para abandonar el lugar, según el mismo portavoz, que indicó que el fuego llegó bastante cerca de la calle Buenos Aires, en Roca Llisa, aunque no tenía noticia de que hubiera ninguna casa afectada.

El centro del 112 recibió alrededor de medio centenar de llamadas (la primera de ellas a las 20.08 horas) que alertaban de un fuego forestal cercano a la Urbanización Roca Llisa, en Cala Llonga. En un primer momento se desplazaron dos brigadas del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (Ibanat), que se enfrentaron a las llamas en unas condiciones adversas debido al fuerte viento que soplaba en la zona. Además, se movilizaron los bomberos, la Guardia Civil, la Unidad Operativa de Emergencias y se movilizó a todas las agrupaciones de Protección Civil de la isla. Todos los policías locales disponibles se incorporaron también al dispositivo.

El acceso a Cala Llonga se cortó aunque no porque el fuego amenazara este núcleo de población, sino para facilitar la entrada y la salida de los vehículos de emergencias, aclaró el portavoz municipal. Sí se podía llegar a este núcleo urbano por la carretera de Santa Eulària.

La conselleria de Administraciones Públicas, a través de su dirección general de Interior, Emergencias y Justicia, ha asumido la dirección técnica de las tareas de extinción, en lugar del Ibanat, debido a la activación del nivel 2 de alerta por la gravedad del incendio. El centro de control provisional se instaló junto a la depuradora de Santa Eulària, donde anoche seguían las labores de extinción el presidente del Consell Insular, Vicent Serra, el alcalde de Santa Eulària, Vicent Marí, y la concejala de Interior, María Ferrer. El Centro de Coordinación Operativa se instalará a primera hora de hoy en el Ayuntamiento de Santa Eulària.

En Cala Llonga se avisó al responsable de una urbanización para que tuviera preparadas las bombas por si era necesario utilizarlas. Algunos vecinos se disponían a pasar la noche en vela por si un cambio de viento hacía necesario mojar las fachadas con agua y jabón (un retardante) para proteger sus viviendas. No obstante, el núcleo de Cala Llonga no se vio afectado ni fue precisa su evacuación.



http://www.diariodemallorca.es/suces...za/704491.html

----------


## REEGE

A MENOS DE UN KILÓMETRO DE PORTUGAL.
Declarado un incendio en el Parque Natural de Arribes del Duero en Salamanca.

El fuego afecta al término municipal salmantino de La Bouza y está sin controlar desde la última hora de ayer miércoles. Todo apunta a que ha sido intencionado y se cree que los incendiarios podrían haber prendido en varios puntos.

EFE  |  Madrid  | Actualizado el 22/09/2011 a las 07:42 horas 

Según han informado a EFE fuentes de la Guardia Civil, las llamas han comenzado sobre las 22.30 horas del miércoles en una zona muy abrupta, a menos de un kilómetro de la frontera con Portugal.

El fuego está localizado en una ladera del río Turones, en un paraje de matorral, arbolado y monte, de muy difícil acceso para los medios terrestres. Según las primeras investigaciones realizadas por la Guardería Forestal de la Junta de Castilla y León, todo apunta a que el fuego ha sido intencionado y creen que los incendiarios podrían haber prendido en varios puntos.

Durante la madrugada se han ido incorporando a las labores de extinción medios terrestres, entre los que figuran varias autobombas, cuadrillas de la Junta de Castilla y León y dos dotaciones del Parque de Bomberos de Ciudad Rodrigo. Los agentes medioambientales trabajan para que las llamas no avancen en dirección al término municipal de La Bouza.

El incendio ha provocado que se haya cortado al tráfico la carretera que une la zona española del Parque Natural Arribes del Duero y la localidad portuguesa de Escarigo. Las llamas se han declarado a un kilómetro y medio del pueblo de Escarigo y a unos dos kilómetros y medio del casco urbano de La Bouza.

----------


## sergi1907

Un incendio provocado en cinco focos distintos obligó a desplegar todos los medios aéreos de la Junta entre Valdelaloba y Pradilla para intentar sofocarlo.

r. arias | ponferrada 28/09/2011 

Un incendio provocado en cinco focos distintos puso ayer en jaque a todas las fuerzas aéreas de extinción de la Junta de Castilla y León. El fuego se propagó rápidamente a última hora de la mañana por los montes de Toreno y las pequeñas localidades de Valdelaloba, Pradilla y Cabañinas. Hacia las tres de la tarde se decretó el nivel uno por la densa masa forestal que existe en la zona y ante la perspectiva de no poder aplacarlo en menos de doce horas. Aunque al cierre de esta edición se consideraba oficialmente «en vías de ser controlado».

El llamativo hongo de humo que delataba la intensidad de las llamas se hizo visible incluso desde la autovía A-6 en el entorno de Congosto, en la cola del pantano de Bárcena que fue hacia donde se encaminaron las llamas con mayor vertiginosidad. Debido a lo escarpado y lo impenetrable del terreno los técnicos optaron por destinar al lugar del siniestro a los seis helicópteros de la bases de la provincia más un séptimo aparato, así como a dos hidroaviones procedentes de Rosinos (Zamora). También intervenían no obstante en el combate contra los principales frentes los integrantes de tres brigadas terrestres y dos bulldozers, según informó a este periódico el delegado territorial de la Junta, Eduardo Fernández, siempre encima de las operaciones. Fernández lamentó que fuese la mano de un incendiario o incendiarios la que una vez más, especialmente durante las últimas 72 horas, se adivine detrás de un siniestro de estas características.

El jefe del servicio de Medio Ambiente, lo corroboró explícitamente: «Es intencionado y con muy mala uva». El alcalde de Toreno, el popular Pedro Muñoz, lamentó por un lado la «inconsciencia» de quien prende el monte, pero se deshizo en elogios hacia la labor de todos los efectivos movilizados, que «creo —dijo— impedirán que el balance de hectáreas abrasadas resulte muy escandaloso». Se confía en que la superficie calcinada no supere las 50 hectáreas.

Frente a Santa Marina. A última hora de la tarde las mayores llamas se plantaron muy cerca de Santa Marina del Sil, casi frente al pueblo. Aunque a salvo completamente por el cortafuegos de agua del ancho cauce de la desembocadura del río en la cola del pantano. En ese espacio proliferan los castaños y los robles entre abundante matorral y el monte bajo.

El rastro habitual de los pirómanos en el Bierzo se está haciendo especialmente llamativo este mes. Desde el domingo, los fuegos provocados han arrasado más de cien hectáreas en Villafranca, Fontoria (Fabero), Carracedelo y Vega de Valcarce.

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...no_635576.html

----------


## REEGE

Última hora 
Se trata de uno de los pilotos.

Un fallecido en el choque de dos helicópteros que extinguían un fuego en Albacete.
Europa Press
viernes, 30 de septiembre de 2011, 15:22
ALBACETE, 30 (EUROPA PRESS)

Uno de los dos pilotos de los helicópteros antiincendios que han sufrido un accidente mientras participaban en las tareas de extinción de un fuego declarado en Bienservida (Albacete) ha fallecido en el lugar de los hechos.

Así lo han confirmado a Europa Press fuentes de la Consejería de Agricultura, que han indicado que sobre las 12.45 horas de este viernes se declaraba un incendio forestal en el parejo conocido como Los Castellares, en este municipio albaceteño.

Ha sido poco después cuando dos de los helicópteros, pertenecientes al Servicio de Extinción de Incendios Forestales de Castilla-La Mancha (INFOCAM) que realizaban una operación de carga de agua se han rozado en el aire y han caído a la balsa en la que recogían agua.

Estas fuentes han explicado que mientras uno de los pilotos ha salido ileso, el otro, que en un primer momento ha sido rescatado por los servicios de emergencia con pulso, ha fallecido poco después. Se trata de un hombre de nacionalidad danesa, identificado como L.J.

Aunque los dos medios aéreos pertenecían al INFOCAM habían sido contratados por la empresa INAIR, según han manifestado a Europa Press fuentes de la consejería que dirige María Luisa Soriano.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:laverdad.com*
Retirados los dos helicópteros accidentados 
02.10.11 - 02:06 - J. GUILLAMÓN/AGENCIAS | ALBACETE.  

Fueron sacados de la balsa de riego con otra aeronave.Los compañeros y amigos del fallecido lo despidieron ayer en el tanatorio de Albacete, donde se celebró una misa en su memoria .La Comisión de Investigación de Accidentes e Incidentes de Aviación Civil del Ministerio de Fomento autorizó ayer la retirada de los helicópteros del servicio de extinción de incendios que cayeron ayer a una balsa de riego en Bienservida, al chocar mientras trabajaban en la extinción de un fuego en la localidad, accidente en el que perdió la vida uno de los pilotos. 
Dicha autorización fue dada a última hora de la tarde, aunque la empresa llevaba varias horas estudiando como sacar de la balsa las dos aeronaves, como explicaba el jefe del servicio del Sepei, Ovidio García. «La empresa propietaria de los helicópteros (Inaer, que tiene una de sus bases en el polígono industrial de Romica) estaba pendiente de la maniobra que debían hacer para sacar los helicópteros y nos han pedido información y una pequeña embarcación».
A pesar de que los bomberos se mostraron abiertos a colaborar, todos los trabajos estuvieron en manos de la empresa, por lo que hasta allí se desplazó el director técnico de la compañía, para supervisar los trabajos.
Y es que como explicaba el alcalde de la localidad, Javier Algaba, los trabajos eran complicados. «La empresa ha estado trabajando toda la mañana, también han estado los bomberos con una zodiac. Han anclado uno de los helicópteros para sacarlo con otra aeronave. El rescate va a ser complicado, porque por lo visto el otro helicóptero, como el golpe fue muy fuerte, tiene una pala clavada en el fondo de la balsa. Lo primero que han hecho ha sido abrir las puertas y las ventanas para que se evacue el agua una vez que los levanten».
La retirada 
El siguiente paso a realizar, fue la retirada del fuel, que corrió a cargo de Limpiezas Fernández. Uno de sus técnicos, José Antonio Gómez Morata, explicaba las complicaciones de este trabajo. «Hemos utilizado una bomba de succión para sacar el queroseno que se ha esparcido por el agua. Este trabajo obliga a tomar muchas precauciones, porque hablamos de un material inflamable».
Una vez retirado el fuel, otro helicóptero procedía a sacar a las dos aeronaves hundidas. El primer helicóptero era sacado a las 19:40 horas y el segundo a las 20:15 horas. Ya fuera de la balsa, situada en un paraje conocido como Los Castellares, en la sierra de Alcaraz, «los técnicos de la comisión determinarán qué se hace con las dos aeronaves», explicaba Javier Algaba.
En el Tanatorio 
Por otra parte, en el tanatorio municipal de Albacete se abría una sala para despedir al piloto fallecido, a la que acudían numerosos compañeros del servicio de extinción de incendios, entre los que se encontraban el coordinador provincial de los agentes medioambientales, Miguel Fajardo y el jefe del servicio de Medio Natural, José Luis Fernández. Además también acudió el subdelegado de Gobierno, Manuel González Ramos.
A las seis y media de la tarde, se celebraba una misa, en la que un piloto chileno, Hernán Bustamante leía unas emotivas palabras y destacaba la profesionalidad del fallecido. Jenssen, de 58 años de edad, estaba casado y tenía cuatro hijos, dos con residencia en Chile y dos en Canadá. Sin embargo, tras su paso por el tanatorio de Albacete, el cuerpo será repatriado a Dinamarca, donde vive la madre del comandante.
En cuanto al otro piloto accidentado, Manuel Fuertes, que fue trasladado ayer al Hospital de Ciudad Real, recibía el alta a primera hora de la mañana, tras pasar la noche en observación. 
El comandante presentaba una quemadura de primer grado en una mano y de segundo grado en la otra.
En referencia al incendio, desde la Junta de Comunidades se informaba de que el fuego se originó a las 12:45 horas, fue controlado a las 15:30 horas y estuvo extinguido a las diez menos cuarto de la mañana de ayer. En la extinción trabajaron un total de 88 personas y 20 medios.


Y más noticias y fotos del siniestro: 
http://eldiadigital.es/not/33479/mue...n_bienservida/

----------


## REEGE

*CASTILLA Y LEÓN | 05.10.2011 | 21:57
CYL-INCENDIOS FORESTALES* 

Hallan un cuerpo carbonizado en la extinción de un incendio en León. 

León, 5 oct (EFE).- Los agentes de la Brigada de Investigación de Incendios Forestales y del Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León han hallado un cadáver carbonizado durante las labores de extinción de un incendio forestal ocurrido en Villalis de la Valduerna, municipio de Destriana (León).

A las 19 horas de hoy, el Servicio de Emergencias 112 de Castilla y León dio aviso a la Guardia Civil para alertar sobre el inicio de un incendio de "pequeña magnitud" que fue "casi extinguido" unos 20 minutos después, momento en el que se halló el cuerpo sin vida de una persona al lado de un coche calcinado.

Al parecer, tras la primera inspección ocular, puede tratarse del cuerpo sin vida de un varón fallecido carbonizado debido al fuego que se encontraban extinguiendo los servicios antiincendios de la Junta de Castilla y León, han informado a EFE fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno.

La Guardia Civil se encuentra investigando el caso y realizando las pruebas para tratar de hallar la identidad de la persona fallecida, una labor que conllevará "dificultades" debido al estado que presentaba el cuerpo.

Del mismo modo, tanto la Guardia Civil como el Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León han abierto una investigación para determinar el origen del fuego y las causas del fallecimiento.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Qué cosa más rara!!
Tiene una pinta de estar el incendio estrechamente relacionado con la muerte...

----------


## Luján

Espero, por su bien, que ya estuviera muerto antes de quemarse.

No creo que exista una muerte peor que la de morir quemado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Espero, por su bien, que ya estuviera muerto antes de quemarse.
> 
> *No creo que exista una muerte peor que la de morir quemado.*


Creo que sí, ahogado.

----------


## Luján

> Creo que sí, ahogado.


Sinceramente, prefiero morir ahogado o asfixiado a morir quemado.

Quizás la muerte por ahogamiento sea más angustiosa, pero la muerte por quemadura es más dolorosa, a al vez que también es angustiosa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo mejor prefiero no morir todavía...
Cambiemos de tema.

----------


## Galán

No seais Gafes:

Es mejor ni pensarlo, soldando me queme infinidad de veces y duele mucho pero ahogado,,,,,, tanpoco se lo desearia a nadie buceando me quede encallado y os garantizo que no es agradable.

Posdata:Tenemos noticias de los fallecidos en la presa de Burgos, lo escuche hoy en la radio, pero no lo cacte vien.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## ben-amar

http://politica.elpais.com/politica/...42_554776.html

El Ejecutivo de Fabra, del PP, promueve una norma que contraviene la Ley de Montes
María Fabra / Joaquín Ferrandis Valencia / Castellón 6 OCT 2011 - 21:54 CET

El Gobierno valenciano pretende modificar la Ley Forestal autonómica para permitir que se pueda construir en terreno forestal quemado. Hasta ahora, la ley nacional y la valenciana impedían variar el uso de los montes quemados hasta pasados 30 años. Ahora, la Generalitat que preside el popular Alberto Fabra, pretende que esa limitación quede sin efecto cuando la comunidad considere que hay un proyecto con carácter singular o se le conceda al mismo una declaración de interés general. Pero eso iría en contradicción con la Ley de Montes estatal.

La vía para lograr este objetivo es la ley de Acompañamiento de los Presupuestos de la Generalitat para 2012 que modifica otras 30 leyes autonómicas, aprobada en fase de anteproyecto por el Gobierno valenciano el pasado viernes. El anteproyecto del Ejecutivo autonómico está aún en tramitación y pendiente de dictámenes consultivos. Es previsible que alguno de los dos organismos consultivos, o ambos, advertirán al Gobierno valenciano de que esta norma contraviene la Ley estatal de Montes, que también admite excepciones a la prohibición pero con unos condicionantes que la Generalitat ha obviado en la redacción de su propuesta de modificación legislativa y que la oposición no ha dudado en señalar como una invitación a los pirómanos especuladores.

El párrafo que el Ejecutivo de Alberto Fabra quiere añadir al artículo 59 de la ley Forestal autonómica señala que, con carácter singular y mediante su declaración como de interés general para la Comunidad Valenciana, el Consell podrá excepcionar la prohibición de cambio de uso forestal al menos durante 30 años mediante acuerdo justificado.

Por el contrario, la Ley estatal apunta a las autonomías como garantes de las condiciones para la restauración de los terrenos forestales incendiados. Y señala, explícitamente, que queda prohibido el cambio de uso forestal al menos durante 30 años y toda actividad incompatible con la regeneración de la cubierta vegetal, durante el periodo que determine la legislación autonómica. El artículo 50 de esa norma indica que con carácter singular se pueden acordar excepciones a esta prohibición de variación del uso forestal pero advierte de que esta posibilidad solo es factible siempre que, con anterioridad al incendio forestal, el cambio de uso estuviera previsto.

La consejera de Infraestructuras y Territorio, Isabel Bonig, ya anunció días atrás que estudiaba modificar la ley autonómica, aunque sin especificar en qué sentido, para permitir la ampliación de un vertedero en la localidad valenciana de Dos Aguas. Una solución legal, dijo Bonig, porque, si no, no se puede hacer. Y no podemos paralizar una obra de esta importancia por una cuestión legal, añadió. Y así lo pretende hacer, pese a los condicionantes que marca la ley estatal, que el Gobierno valenciano ha obviado y que la ampliación del vertedero no cumple porque se presentó en 2006 y el incendio que afectó a los terrenos sobre los que se quiere ejecutar el proyecto tuvo lugar en 1994.

La ley estatal de Montes señala desde 2006 que el cambio de uso, con carácter excepcional, es posible, si antes de que se produzca un incendio existe un instrumento de planeamiento aprobado o pendiente de aprobación, siempre que ya hubiera sido objeto de evaluación ambiental favorable o, de no ser esta exigible, si ya hubiera sido sometido al trámite de información pública.

De cualquier forma, en el caso de la ampliación del vertedero de Dos Aguas la idea de Bonig tropieza con el hecho de que se trata de un suelo no urbanizable, protegido, con destino a la repoblación forestal, una zona declarada como Zona LIC (Lugar de Interés Comunitario) y Zona ZEPA (Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves) y excluida por la declaración ambiental de la secretaria autonómica de Territorio y Medio Ambiente de la Generalitat. Fuentes de la Consejería de Territorio admitieron ayer que la ampliación de este vertedero es la causa de la modificación legislativa propuesta, aunque admitieron que podría utilizarse en casos similares.

El portavoz de Ecologistas en Acción en la comunidad, Carlos Arribas, considera que la voluntad del Gobierno no es únicamente tratar de legalizar el proyecto del vertedero, sino que encierra alguna otra previsión perversa. Arribas confía en que la modificación no salga adelante dado que choca con la normativa estatal.

El portavoz socialista de Territorio en las Cortes Valencianas, Francesc Signes, se mostró indignado con las intenciones del Gobierno de Alberto Fabra.

Se trata de una decisión de extrema gravedad que se pretende aprobar por la puerta de atrás, manifestó Signes. Lo que debería hacer la consejera es redactar un nuevo plan de recursos naturales, ya que el anterior está suspendido por el Tribunal Supremo desde 2007, y presentar un nuevo proyecto de ley forestal valenciana para actualizar una regulación que data del año 1993, aseguró el portavoz socialista.

No es la primera vez que una comunidad reta la Ley de Montes. Castilla y León autorizó una pista de esquí artificial en terreno forestal quemado en Valladolid. Tras una sentencia judicial en contra, las Cortes autonómicas aprobaron una ley específica para sortear la negativa del juez. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ha recurrido al Constitucional la ley autonómica, lo que ha suspendido la aplicación de la norma. El mismo camino puede seguir esta ley.

----------


## Luján

Pues nada.

Si se aprueba, quememos los montes, que seguro que en algún cajón de la Generalitat hay un proyecto de urbanización o cantera para cada metro cuadrado de los bosques de esa Comunidad.

Han empezado con mal pie, tanto Fabra como Bonig.

----------


## ben-amar

Es la vuelta al principio, planes de antemano para cada uno de los incendios

----------


## sergi1907

Esto supondrá que al año que el próximo año habrá muchos incendios "fortuitos"

----------


## FEDE

Yo diría, que si es así y modifican la ley lo que habra será muchos incendios intencionados, valientes sinvergüenzas.

----------


## ben-amar

Si consiguieran sacar adelante esa norma, habria que comenzar por "incendiarlos" a ellos. Con Parlamento y propiedades incluidos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pero eso que saca en Ley, ya se ha estado haciendo antes por detrás. Vamos que no es nada nuevo.

----------


## Luján

> Pero eso que saca en Ley, ya se ha estado haciendo antes por detrás. Vamos que no es nada nuevo.


No te creas. Desde que se creó la ley de bosques nacional se mira muy mucho el uso que se le da a los terrenos quemados. Antes de esta ley, evidentemente no, pero actualmente sí que se mira. Incluso se han llegado a paralizar actuaciones en terreno forestal ya aprobadas porque al verano siguiente se quemó.

Con esta nueva ley autonómica, el simple hecho de querer hacer algo en terreno forestal que "misteriosamente" se queme va a permitir hacer ese algo sin apenas dar explicaciones.


Me imagino que los tribunales acutarán de oficio cuestionando, al menos, el ajuste a derecho de esta ley, ya que contraviene frontalmente la legislación nacional.

----------


## sergi1907

Un total de 32 medios terrestres y diez aéreos participan en la extinción del fuego, localizado en el término municipal de Soriguera.

Lleida. (EFE).- Los Bomberos de la Generalitat trabajan en la extinción de un incendio que afecta desde las 15.13 horas de hoy una zona de vegetación inaccesible por carretera conocida como la Serra de Santa Creu, en la comarca leridana del Pallars Sobirà.

El incendio que afecta al municipio de Soriguera (Pallars Sobirà), ha quemado ya más de un centenar de hectareas, según los datos del Grup d'Actuacions Forestals (GRAF)

El fuego, que todavía no se ha podido controlar, ha obligado a cortar la carretera N-260 entre los kilómetros 260, en Montferrer i Castellbò (Alt Urgell), y 269, en Soriguera.

Según han precisado los Bomberos, actualmente se han desplazado a la zona para intentar controlar las llamas 32 dotaciones terrestres, siete aviones de vigilancia y actuación y tres helicópteros.

El incendio afecta una zona de dificil acceso

La zona afectada por las llamas es, básicamente, de matojos altos y está bastante alejada del núcleo de población más próximo, según han informado los Bomberos. Las llamas afectan un lugar inaccesible por carretera que pertenece a la población de Llagunes, en el término municipal de Soriguera.

Los Bomberos luchan contra un viento de intensidad moderada para controlar el incendio. Las ráfagas, junto con la sequía acumulada en la vegetación y la orografía del terreno, dificultan las tareas del operativo.

Los Mossos d'Esquadra sólo abren los accesos a los vehículos que se dirigen a poblaciones próximas. También se encuentra restringida la circulación desde Sort a la Seu d'Urgell por Port del Cantó.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...l-pallars.html

----------


## REEGE

Medio Ambiente prorroga la alerta por riesgo de incendios hasta 31 de octubre.  

Palma, 13 oct (EFE).- La Conselleria de Agricultura, Medio Ambiente y Territorio ha decidido hoy prorrogar la alerta por peligro de incendios hasta el 31 de octubre, dadas las previsiones meteorológicas que pronostican un elevado riesgo de incendio, cuando debía finalizar como es habitual el día 15.

El riesgo será especialmente intenso en los próximos días en las islas de Cabrera, Formentera, Ibiza y Mallorca, según ha informado la Conselleria en un comunicado.

La decisión se basa en un informe del Servicio de Gestión Forestal de la Dirección General de Medio Natural, Educación Ambiental y Cambio Climáticoque pronostica que en los próximos nueve días no habrá precipitaciones relevantes que permitan reducir significativamente los niveles actuales de riesgo.

La Conselleria ha adoptado por tanto la medida extraordinaria que implica mantener hasta el 31 de octubre todas las medidas de prevención de incendios y también la prohibición de hacer fuego en terrenos forestales.

Según el Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (IBANAT), este año ha sido uno de los años más complicados en cuanto a incendios: hasta hoy se han producido 147 incendios forestales en las Islas Baleares, que han afectado una superficie de 2.430 hectáreas.

Precisamente ayer miércoles tuvo lugar el último fuego forestal importante de la temporada, en el que ardieron 9,84 hectáreas de pinar en el monte de Randa, en el término municipal de Algaida.

Este fuego ha sido dado por controlado hoy a las 9.45 horas, y actualmente una brigada del IBANAT continúa en la zona mojando los puntos calientes para evitar que se reavive.

----------


## Luján

Si es que el terreno y la maleza está muy seca. Pasto perfecto para los pirómanos y para los incendios fortuitos (naturales y negligentes).

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/Galic...16elpgal_3/Tes

Un incendio arrasa desde hace cinco días más de 1.500 hectáreas en una provincia sitiada por las llamas

CRISTINA HUETE/AGENCIAS - Santiago| Madrid - 16/10/2011

Ourense amanece diariamente ahogada bajo la canícula incendiaria. Los fuegos se multiplican cada jornada. Y se agigantan. Anoche, cuatro incendios muy grandes procedentes de Portugal entraron al Parque Natural de Xures, Reserva de la Biosfera.

Dos nuevos fuegos han surgido hoy, con más de 1.000 hectáreas alrededor de las localidades de Vilariño de Conso y Manzaneda, según fuentes del servicio de extinción de incendios y han tenido que ser evacuados vecinos de Baños de Molgas y Paderne. Entre ellos hay un fuego de 200 hectáreas.

El servicio contraincendios cifra en más de 1.500 las hectáreas arrasadas en el gran fuego que desde hace cinco días castiga el triángulo formado por los municipios de Chandrexa de Queixa, Vilariño de Conso y Manzaneda, en el Macizo Central. Aunque la Xunta estimó en 400 las hectáreas quemadas en ese incendio, ha ordenado abrir un cortafuegos de 500 hectáreas de largo para evitar que siga propagándose. La Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) tiene desplegados a 367 soldados y 92 vehículos en seis localidades de las provincias gallegas de Ourense y Pontevedra afectadas por incendios, según ha informado hoy el Ministerio de Defensa en un comunicado.

Los municipios donde la UME está trabajando son A Peroxa, Arbo de Cequeliños, Chandrexa de Qeixa, Vilariño de Conso, Paderne de Allariz y Campaño. Según la UME, los principales esfuerzos se están haciendo en A Peroxa, Vilariño (Ourense) y Campaño (Pontevedra).

Los militares desplegados pertenecen a los batallones de intervención en emergencias I, II y V, con sede en las bases aérea de Torrejón (Madrid) y Morón (Sevilla) y el Ferral de Bernesga (León).

La UME activó su dispositivo en la tarde de ayer, sábado, tras la petición hecha por el Ejecutivo autonómico a la Delegación del Gobierno en Galicia para colaborar en la extinción de los fuegos.

Los pequeños municipios, con brigadas de apenas cuatro personas, afrontan con impotencia las labores de extinción que les permitan salvar depósitos de agua, arbolado y viviendas, como ayer en Maceda y en Brandín (Paderne de Allariz) en donde fue necesario desalojar a los vecinos. Los refuerzos del Ejército no dan abasto. Ayer había cuatro unidades y dos en camino. "La situación es dramática", comentan los brigadistas. Los medios aéreos surcan constantemente el opaco cielo de la provincia. El kamov (avión de gran capacidad de carga) se destinó ayer al incendio de A Gudiña. Pese a ello, ardió en Pentes, en ese mismo municipio, un pinar de más de 30 años de antigüedad. Mientras, tres aviones de carga en tierra, el helicóptero de la UME, otro de la Xunta y el avión de coordinación se empleaban en aplacar las llamas en Montederramo, Parque Natural do Invernadoiro. En Lobios, Parque Natural del Xurés, las llamas alcanzaban 10 kilómetros de frente y se acercaban a las minas de As Sombras. En el área de Vigo se sucedieron también los incendios y Pontevedra estuvo cubierta por el humo de un fuego en Campañó. Medio Rural -que despidió a la mitad de los brigadistas y tiene a un buen número de vacaciones- anunció que este fin de semana multiplicará por cuatro los efectivos de investigación de la policía autonómica que "en lo que va de año ha realizado 70 detenciones".

----------


## jlois

Es un verdadero desastre lo que está sucediendo sobre todo en esta parte de la provincia de Orense, donde las llamas ya se han llevado por delante varias casas...y los efectivos desplegados en muchos casos se hallan desbordados.
Las noticias al día de hoy no dan alivio, y os puedo decir que mi domicilio y la zona donde resido se halla influenciada por la ingente cantidad de cenizas que desprenden todos esos focos de incendios forestales.

Esperemos que lleguen pronto las lluvias que acaben con este año de una sequía que ya comienza a ser preocupante, y estamos hablando del norte de España, de la Galicia "húmeda".

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona tan al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo he visto hoy en las noticias, más de 30 focos en este fin de semana...
Y la mayoría intencionados, que gentuza... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20111016/regiona...-20111016.html

*Medios de toda Extremadura ponen cerco al fuego en Hervás*

Controlado el incendio que quemó cerca de 300 hectáreas de sierra durante la noche del viernes y el día de ayer

Los dos hidroaviones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y los cinco helicópteros del Infoex apuraron ayer las últimas luces del día para no dar tregua al incendio de la sierra de Hervás, 24 horas después de haberse iniciado. Relevados los retenes tras 14 horas de intenso trabajo en una escarpada orografía, hubo efectivos que lucharon a brazo partido contra el fuego en enclaves inaccesibles, como la cumbre del pico Pinajarro, (2.102 metros) a donde fueron trasladados en helicóptero.

Otros combatieron focos y rescoldos ladera abajo, en escarpados parajes hasta contenerlo en las 260 hectáreas oficialmente asoladas. Y evitar que durante la noche pudiera reavivarse a causa del viento. Es el riesgo que se asumía con la caída del día. Personal del Infoex y los vecinos de Hervás confiaban en que la atmósfera no variase.

Pero también se mira a mañana. La Junta de Extremadura prepara la recuperación del monte quemado. El director general de Medio Ambiente indicó que el lunes llegarán a la zona técnicos de la administración regional con vistas a poner en marcha, junto con el Ayuntamiento de Hervás, un plan de emergencia que incluya actuaciones que empezarán por retener los arrastres en los cauces de arroyos para que no lleguen a la presa de abastecimiento de la localidad y afecten el agua de consumo.

El incendio ha quemado monte de piorno, matorral y pastos y alguna pequeña superficie de rebollo y pinar, que ha ardido con voracidad dada la sequía y lo avanzado del otoño sin lluvias.

Empezó sobre las 20.00 horas del viernes en dos puntos diferentes a la altura de la pista Heidi, un camino forestal de 20 kilómetros que recorre la sierra hervasense en la cota de 1.300 metros. Durante la primera noche fue contenido por los retenes de Infoex sin que descendiera a zonas forestales o pobladas inferiores. El fuego tiró montaña arriba ante la impotencia de efectivos y vecinos que viven el siniestro como propio. Coronó la sierra y siguió por el día hacia las cumbres del Valle del Jerte. Hasta el puesto de mando de la lucha contra el incendio de Hervás se fueron ayer el consejero de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente y los directores de Medio Ambiente y Administración Local, que siguieron con el alcalde de Hervás los trabajos por la zona.

«Lo importante es que nunca ha habido peligro para la población y que los retenes contuvieron el avance del fuego en la pista, de modo que se han salvado las zonas forestales incluidas las de pino silvestre en las que la Junta había invertido mucho dinero», informó el director general de Medio Ambiente. Este destacó el gran esfuerzo de los medios, minimizando un daño ambiental de graves consecuencias. También resaltó la dificultad orográfica de la sierra para trabajar en la zona inferior del Pinajarro «con pendientes de 45 grados».

El incendio se daba por controlado a primera hora de la tarde de ayer aunque se mantenían activos medios aéreos y retenes desplazados de Hurdes, Sierra de Gata, Vera Ambroz y Tiétar, Villuercas y zona centro de Cáceres. Para relevar los efectivos con 14 horas de servicio se requirieron retenes de la provincia de Badajoz y de otros enclaves de Cáceres y mantener el turno de la pasada noche. Rafael García, alcalde de Hervás, alabó el esfuerzo y entrega de todo el personal incluido Protección Civil de Hervás y municipal con 24 horas sin tregua de trabajo.

Imágenes del incendio en el Valle del Ambroz: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...-ambroz-0.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí podéis ver los incendios activos de las últimas 24H. La sequí está empezando a causar estragos...

http://www.proteccioncivil.org/es/Incendios/acceso.html

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica barbaridad que en las fechas en las que estamos haya tantísimos incendios.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo sigo pensando que la sequía lo que hace es ayudar a los que no tienen escrupulos.
Los desaprensivos abundan por desgracia.
Y por desgracia hay mucha sequía.

----------


## ben-amar

La sequia y los H***s de P**a sueltos que pululan por ahi.
Esperemos que las lluvias acudan pronto y ayuden a sofocar estos incendios.

----------


## sergi1907

Lo que está claro es que la sequís por sí sola no produce incendios, aunque este sábado he estado recogiendo almendras y en lugar del interior de Tarragona, la tierra parecía cualquier país africano.

----------


## Galán

Con pena de carcel:

obligarlos a estos indeseables a estinguirlos a manotazos.
Con la pena de carcel no pagan el daño que causan.
Que veneficio sacaran.dios santo corto porque se me sube la sangre a la cabezay soltare un disparate.

Saludos foreros/as

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...pepunac_13/Tes

La escasez de brigadas y el denso humo, grandes inconvenientes para extinguir el fuego en Ourense
Los alcaldes del Macizo Central gallego cifran en 6.000 las hectáreas quemadas en esa zona

CRISTINA HUETE | Ourense 17/10/2011
El fuego manda en la provincia de Ourense en donde solo en el Macizo Central han ardido en torno a 6.000 hectáreas, según datos de los regidores de los municipios afectados (la Consellería de Medio Rural insiste en que no supera las 1.800). La escasez de medios de la Xunta de Galicia -que en septiembre aplicó su política de restricción económica reduciendo a la mitad la plantilla de brigadistas- y la densa capa de humo que cubre el cielo dificultando la labor de los medios aéreos, en su mayoría aportados por el Estado, obliga a la población a recurrir a métodos primitivos de extinción.

Los ourensanos apagan estos días con sus propias manos los incendios. Los vecinos del pueblo de Gulfar, en A Peroxa, recurrían este mediodía a ramas de árboles para aplacar las llamas de un enorme fuego que calcinaba una zona arbórea a apenas cien metros de una granja de cerdos de la cooperativa Coren. En A Peroxa no hay brigadas municipales. Una desvencijada autobomba, una Pegaso-Halcón, es todo el efectivo disponible. Las cuatro brigadas asignadas por la Xunta no aparecieron en ese incendio porque "no dan abasto, tienen muchos frentes que atender", explica el alcalde del ayuntamiento, Manuel Seoane. Asegura que ha contabilizado en el término municipal "86 incendios entre ayer y hoy". En los pueblos de este municipio, el fuego calcinó este fin de semana viviendas deshabitadas. Los vecinos, provistos también de ramas y paleadoras, impidieron que ardieran las suyas. "Llevamos una semana velando el fuego", cuenta Pilar, en el pueblo de Corneda, el "sinvivir" de los cinco habitantes de esta localidad.

La situación de A Peroxa se repite por los ayuntamientos de la provincia. El olor a quemado es una constante en cualquier punto. El Ministerio del Interior envía constantemente medios aéreos pero las llamas no dan tregua. No solo reviven los fuegos de jornadas anteriores, sino que cada día aparecen nuevos focos que agravan la situación. La lista de incendios que manejan los servicios de extinción se asemeja a un parte de guerra. El de hoy da cuenta de 34 incendios en la provincia de Ourense. Algunos de ellos, zonas de especial protección, como el Parque Natural de Pende-Xurés o el del Macizo Central, que afecta al triángulo formado por los municipios de Manzaneda, Chandrexa de Queixa y Vilariño de Conso. La zona lleva más de una semana ardiendo. El fuego es "imparable" repiten los brigadistas y los regidores de los municipios afectados, sorprendidos cada día por un nuevo frente.

El alcalde de Manzaneda y ex brigadista, David Rodríguez, asegura sentirse desamparado. "No nos llegan los medios y la Consellería de Medio Rural nos dice que hace lo que está en su mano", sostiene preocupado.

El Gobierno gallego informaba a mediodía de que se mantenían activos los grandes fuegos del Xurés y el Macizo central que calificaba como grandes incendios porque "superan las 500 hectáreas".

----------


## REEGE

ULTIMA HORA: 
El INCENDIO DE VILLAFRANCA DEL BIERZO (León) se cobra su primera victima!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un agente forestal es atrapado en una vaguada por las llamas.
Fuente:antena3.com

----------


## REEGE

Extinguido un incendio declarado este martes en la ribera del río Cigüela, en Ciudad Real. 
EUROPA PRESS. 18.10.2011

Un incendio, que se declaró en la tarde de este martes en la ribera del río Cigüela entre las localidades ciudadrealeñas de Villarrubia de los Ojos, Daimiel, Arenas de San Juan y Las Labores y quedó controlado sobre las 23.00 horas, ha quedado completamente extinguido a las 1.10 horas de este martes.

Según han informado a Europa Press fuentes de la Delegación de la Junta en la provincia de Ciudad Real, el fuego ha arrasado un total de cinco hectáreas de rivera de río además de 15,5 hectáreas de zona no forestal.

Asimismo, el delegado de la Junta en Ciudad Real, Antonio Lucas-Torres, se personó anoche en Villarrubia de los Ojos para formar parte del puesto de mando que se constituyó como consecuencia del incendio.

En el puesto de mando también estuvieron el alcalde de Daimiel, Leopoldo Sierra, la alcaldesa de Villarrubia, Encarnación Medina, mientras que el alcalde de Arenas, que estuvo puntualmente informado, acudió a la zona afectada, informó la Delegación en un comunicado.

Los recursos movilizados en el transcurso de la intervención han sido Bomberos de 1006 con base en Daimiel, Bomberos de 1006 con base en Ciudad Real, agentes medioambientales, una motobomba de Piedrabuena, un retén de Alcoba de los Montes, un retén del Parque Nacional de Las Tablas de Daimiel, la Guardia Civil, Policía Local y el Jefe de Servicio de Protección Ciudadana de Ciudad Real.

----------


## ben-amar

Al fin una buena noticia, gracias Reege.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por culpa de los incendios han muerto 2 personas y dicen que el 80% son intencionado...
El ver esas noticias hoy en TV me ha puesto de mala leche, aunque por fin los van extinguiendo.

A este paso vamos a tener que llamar al hilo "Temporada de Incendios Forestales Primavera/Verano/Otoño 2011".

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.inforiesgos.es/es/riesgos...ion/incendios/

Incendios Forestales

Situación en España.

Desde la Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias se realiza el seguimiento de las situaciones de emergencia que tienen lugar en todo el territorio español, entre las que se incluyen los incendios forestales.

Así, durante la época de máximo riesgo (15 junio a 31 de Octubre); se publica diariamente en esta página el mapa con la previsión del Riesgo de Incendios Forestales. Además se realiza un Informe de incidencias por incendios forestales que se actualiza diariamente a las 11 horas y que contiene información relativa a los incendios con intervención de medios de extinción de la Administración General del Estado ocurridos en las pasadas 24 horas.

Por otra parte, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino publica información adicional relativa a todos los incendios ocurridos en el territorio nacional, que se puede consultar en la página correspondiente.

----------


## Luján

Resulta cómico, cuanto menos curioso que la zona con menor riesgo de incendio sea una de las más secas: las islas orientales de Canarias.



Claro, ¡¡es que allí no hay nada que quemar!!  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Buscando la foto del ¿Qué será...? del REEGE, he encontrado este incendio captado por el satélite del Google Earth:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hablan en la tele de un incendio que podría estar provocado en Castellón que está cotrolado y que ha quemado más de 35 hectáreas.

----------


## Luján

> Hablan en la tele de un incendio que podría estar provocado en Castellón que está cotrolado y que ha quemado más de 35 hectáreas.


Lo que faltaba por ver. Un incendio en Enero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo que faltaba por ver. Un incendio en Enero.


Tal y como está el tiempo no es de extrañar. El campo estará más seco que un bocadillo de polvorones  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Tal y como está el tiempo no es de extrañar. El campo estará más seco que un bocadillo de polvorones


Pues sí, y el futuro de nuestros bosques, a este paso, lo veo más negro que el sobaco de un grillo.

----------


## REEGE

Unos 900 trabajadores de Geacam protestan contra los ajustes en la empresa.

Toledo, 18 ene (EFE).- Unos 900 trabajadores de la empresa pública Gestión Ambiental de Castilla-La Mancha (Geacam) se han concentrado esta tarde en las cinco capitales de provincia de la región, para protestar contra los planes de la empresa que plantea despedir a casi 1.000 de sus empleados.

Las concentraciones más numerosas han tenido lugar en Cuenca, donde unos 300 trabajadores han cortado la calle Hermanos Becerril, donde se ubica la sede central de Geacam, y en Albacete, donde se ha concentrado un número similar de empleados.

A su vez, en Toledo y en Guadalajara se han concentrado algo más de un centenar de trabajadores de Geacam, en tanto que la concentración menos concurrida ha sido la de Ciudad Real, a la que han acudido unos 80 empleados de la empresa pública.

Las concentraciones se enmarcan en las movilizaciones que han iniciado los empleados de Geacam contra los planes de ajuste de la empresa, que plantea prescindir de casi 1.000 puestos de trabajo con el despido de más de 300 trabajadores de estructura y entre 500 o 600 de incendios, según ha explicado en Toledo el responsable del sector Forestal de UGT de Castilla-La Mancha, Jesús Gutiérrez.

Estos despidos no están justificados, ha afirmado el secretario regional de la Federación Agroalimentaria de CCOO, José Sánchez de los Silos, quien ha dicho que hoy la empresa ha reconocido que "no hay un problema económico, sino que es un problema organizativo".

"No vamos a firmar ningún acuerdo que suponga merma de derechos", ha advertido De los Silos, quien ha añadido que los sindicatos tampoco van a aceptar ninguna reducción en el tiempo de trabajo y que van a luchar porque no haya más despidos y para que se reincorporen los trabajadores que ya han sido despedidos.

Tanto De los Silos como Gutiérrez, al igual que han hecho otros dirigentes sindicales en el resto de concentraciones han hecho un llamamiento a los empleados de Geacam a secundar la huelga convocada en la el próximo 30 de enero.

De los Silos ha manifestado: "esta empresa tiene 2.500 trabajadores y están todos con un pie en la calle y el otro en una pastilla de jabón, porque el objetivo es privatizar la empresa pública, igual que la educación e igual que la sanidad".

Por otra parte, Gutiérrez ha avisado sobre las "consecuencias desastrosas" que tendrán los ajustes que se plantean en la empresa, ya que se encarga de actividades que tienen una incidencia inmediata en el medio ambiente, muchas de ellas subvencionadas por la UE.

Entre ellas figuran el seguimiento de especies en peligro de extinción, la vigilancia del vertido de residuos urbanos, los estudios de impacto medioambiental o la gestión de los cotos de caza mayor de Castilla-La Mancha, muchos entre los mejores de Europa.

"Se podrá ahorrar dinero pero tendrá una fuerte repercusión en el medio natural", ha apuntado Gutiérrez, quien ha advertido "puede venir un verano duro por la situación meteorológica".

Se ha referido a la posibilidad de que se deje de trabajar cuatro meses en las labores de prevención en invierno, lo que propiciará que "tengamos incendios más violento", además de que se perderían las subvenciones que vienen de la Unión Europea.

Así lo han dejado ver los trabajadores en las concentraciones de esta tarde, más explícitamente en la de Ciudad Real, donde han coreado repetidamente el eslogan "Cospedal el verano llegará".

También han portado pancartas con lemas como "Recortes igual a despidos, no. Geacam, sí" o "Cospedal, eso es a lo que llamabas profesionalización" y han advertido del peligro en el medio ambiente y en el empleo en las zonas rurales.

----------


## sergi1907

EUROPA PRESS | 04/02/2012 13:01 

Los bomberos están trabajando con 51 dotaciones terrestres y seis medios aéreos (cuatro helicópteros y dos aviones de vigilancia y ataque). 

Estos dos últimos se han tenido que retirar esta mañana por no poder llevar a cabo su tarea debido al fuerte viento que sopla en la zona, pero pasadas las 16 horas trabajaban en el Pla de Graons, donde no hay turbulencias. 

La Dirección General de Protección Civil mantiene activada la alerta del Plan de Incendios Forestales de Cataluña, Infocat. 

El fuego ha obligado a cortar la carretera entre el kilómetro 1 y 9 en ambos sentidos desde las 12.30 horas, según informa el Servei Català de Trànsit.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/reus...biol/baix/camp

La columna de humo era visible esta mañana desde mi casa, bastante espectacular. Otra de las zonas más bonitas de la provincia que seguramente quedará totalmente quemada :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Incendios en Febrero.

¿A dónde iremos a parar?

----------


## ARAGORM

> Incendios en Febrero.
> 
> ¿A dónde iremos a parar?


Supongo que habrá sido premeditado o algún desafortunado accidente. 
Porque por las altas temperaturas no puede ser con la que está cayendo.

----------


## sergi1907

Demasiados incendios fortuitos en esta zona, prefiero morderme la lengua.

----------


## suer

Justo el viernes se avisó del riesgo de incendios y mira por donde. L'Albiol ya sufrió hace unos años, no muchos, un gran incendio. Que cada uno piense lo que quiera, pero no parece olor a madera quemada.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora es tiempo de quemar podas y rastrojos, posiblemente ahí estará la razón del incendio: una mala quema combinada con rachas de viento.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Estabilizado el incendio de la Serranía de Ronda que arrasa ya 500 hectáreas*
16:28h | lainformacion.com

Málaga, 5 feb (EFE).- *El incendio forestal que se declaró ayer en Pujerra (Málaga), en plena Serranía de Ronda, ha quedado estabilizado hoy y ha afectado, según las primeras estimaciones, a 500 hectáreas de cinco municipios, ha informado la Junta de Andalucía.*

El fuego ha quemado alcornoques, pinares y matorral y esta mañana se han incorporado a los trabajos de extinción la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), que ha aportado 120 militares, cuatro aviones anfibio y un helicóptero.

El despliegue de medios se mantendrá en el terreno hasta el definitivo control del incendio, que el dispositivo para la Prevención y Extinción de Incendios Forestales de la Junta de Andalucía (Plan Infoca) ha dado por estabilizado a las 14:00 horas de hoy, 27 horas después de iniciarse en el paraje denominado "El Helechar".

El Infoca ha movilizado tres helicópteros de transporte y extinción y uno de gran capacidad, un avión de coordinación y vigilancia, más de 120 especialistas de extinción, siete vehículos autobomba, once técnicos y tres agentes de Medio Ambiente y está activada la Unidad Médica por Incendios Forestales (UMIF).

También colaboran en la extinción efectivos del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Málaga.

Hasta el lugar del siniestro se han desplazado responsables de la Junta de Andalucía para conocer las dimensiones y la gestión de la emergencia, entre ellos el director general de Gestión del Medio Natural de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, Javier Madrid, y la delegada del Gobierno en Málaga, Remedios Martel.

Martel ha destacado la profesionalidad de los efectivos del Infoca y la complejidad de la extinción dadas las adversas condiciones meteorológicas registradas en la zona.

El fuerte viento reinante en la zona -sopló ayer con rachas de hasta 40 kilómetros por hora- favoreció la propagación de las llamas y dificulta su control, a lo que se suman las duras condiciones soportadas por las brigadas antiincendios, que han trabajado en la zona a cuatro grados bajo cero.

Esta mañana el viento ha remitido, lo que ha mejorado las condiciones para el control de las llamas.

La zona afectada por el incendio no tiene protección medioambiental y se ubica entre la reserva de la biosfera de la Sierra de las Nieves y Los Reales de Sierra Bermeja donde están los pinsapares.

(Agencia EFE)

----------


## sergi1907

El invierno seco y poco lluvioso, las heladas en lugares poco habituales y el fuerte viento hacen aumentar la posibilidad de que se produzca un fuego.

La Dirección General de Protección Civil (DGPC) ha emitido una prealerta del plan de emergencias por riesgo de incendios forestales en Cataluña (Infocat) por el riesgo de incendios en Cataluña.  El invierno seco y poco lluvioso y las heladas de la vegetación en zonas poco habituales, que una vez seca se convierte en combustible disponible, con la entrada de vientos secos está haciendo que aumente el riesgo de incendio forestal.  Además, se ha avanzado la prohibición de hacer fuego en zonas forestales por alto riesgo de incendios y desde el Centro de Coordinación Operativa de Cataluña (CECAT) ya se ha informado a todos los municipios, consejos comarcales, y los Servicios Territoriales del Departamento de Interior de todas las demarcaciones. 

 Las comarcas afectadas por la prealerta del Infocat por hoy son el Alt Empordà, Alt Urgell, Alta Ribagorça, el Alt Camp, Baix Camp, Baix Ebre, Baix Empordà, Berguedà, Cerdanya, la Noguera, Montsià, Pallars Jussà, Pallars Sobirà, el Plan de l'Estany, Ribera d'Ebre, Ripollès, Solsonès y Terra Alta. 

 Así, en el período comprendido entre la publicación en el DOGC, a principios de la próxima semana, y el 14 de marzo de 2012 queda prohibido encender ningún tipo de fuego, incluida la utilización de fogones de gas, barbacoas de cualquier tipo o similar, en los terrenos forestales, sean o no poblados de especies arbóreas y en la franja de 500 m que los rodea de las comarcas con más riesgo de incendio. 

 También queda prohibido quemar rastrojos, hacer fuegos de recreo, hacer fuego para actividades relacionadas con la apicultura, tirar cohetes, globos, fuegos artificiales u otros artefactos que contengan fuego, y la utilización de sopletes o similares en obras realizadas en vías de comunicación que atraviesen terrenos forestal.  En función de la meteorología, y si el riesgo de incendio forestal disminuye, se podrían derogar estas medidas excepcionales. 

 La prohibición afecta a las comarcas del Alt Camp, Alt Empordà, Alt Penedès, Alt Urgell, Alta Ribagorça, Anoia, Bages, Baix Camp, Baix Ebre, Baix Empordà, Baix Llobregat, Baix Penedès, Barcelonès, Berguedà, Cerdanya, Conca de Barberà, Garraf, Garrotxa, Garrigues, Gironès, Maresme, Montsià, Noguera, Osona, Pallars Jussà, Pallars Sobirà, Pla de l'Estany, Priorat, Ribera d'Ebre, Ripollès, Segarra, Segrià, Selva, Solsonès, Tarragonès, Terra Alta, Urgell, Vallès Occidental y Vallès Oriental.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...ndis/forestals

----------

